# Breedism??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I often wonder why some people are so dead set againest certain dog breeds because of their looks or size. I mean generally dog behaviour is probably at least 80% training and maybe a maximum of 20% breed traits. The basic personality of everything from a Chihuahua to a St Bernard is 'dog'!!
And yet people still say Staffs/GSDs/Rotties/etc are too aggressive for them or they just dont 'do' small dogs.:huh:

Do you think you suffer from any breedism??? I mean obviously there are breeds you will like the best but is there any breed/type of dog that you think you might have unsubstantiated negative views of???
(I dont think there is any breed I would never own if the circumstances were right, I think all dogs are brilliant!! although I will admit the Border Collie stare does freak me out at times!!LOL)


----------



## maryrose1977 (Aug 7, 2011)

For me its staffys, rotties and English bull terriers. i have had incidents with all three of these breeds and it has made me very wary of them. 

I think they are gorgeous as puppies but as soon as they get older i get freaked.

I would never harm any tho or wish for them to be harmed. They just make me feel uncomfortable. 

i dont think its breedism i think its just personal choice, some dogs suit you and your lifestyle more than others.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Im old so I remember way back  
It seems to me the media do their fair share in demonising a particular breed every few years...and that does add to public opinion.

Way back in the early 1970 we had scare stories of JRT snatching babies from prams and greyhounds shaking babies like rag dolls..

Then the GSD came in for some bad press , they were the 'bad boy' dogs of the day ..
Moving on to the 1980's and do you remember all the hoo ha about Rotties and Dobermanns? Thanks to Steven King and cujo they became the devil incarnate..
Through the 1990's the staffies and other bull breeds came in for the same treatment..

Now either JRT gave up snatching babies or it was a freak incident blown out of proportion or the press just isn't interested in JRT's anymore..
But we still see JRT's and we still see babies so what changed?

Personally I go for dogs that suit my lifestyle and me.. Although Ive never turned away a needy dog based on breed/looks..


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

The comment 'breed traits' says it all really. Each breed has its own traits and its how people interpret these traits and how owners of each breed cope with these traits can go a long way to how the rest of society views each breed as a whole.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think it's breedism, but simply the acknowledgement that different breeds evolved and were bred for different purposes. Apart from the toy breeds, they really didn't evolve as companion animals, however, that is what we expect of our pets, in spite of them having traits bred into them to do other things. In spite of this dogs are amazingly adaptable, however, I think too much emphasis is put on buying a dog for how it 'looks' and the impression it gives rather than whether the lifestyle offered to the dog is suitable for the breed chosen.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

There's no breed, or mix, that I dislike. I feel sorry for the breeds that have health issues but appreciate that there are people who are trying to rectify this, & I feel sorry for any breed that becomes the latest 'fad' or status symbol or that gets negative media attention. There are quite a lot of breeds I'd never own due to their suitability for me but I don't dislike them- I love dogs because they're dogs, big or small


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I must admit there are alot of dogs i dont like the look of...(i even think pops is abit of a munter) But there is no dog i would want to come to any harm, and if i could take on a dog be it from a great dane to a chow chow to shop it being pts i would...But i do like a 'proper dog' one that you can put your arms round and munch


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I will hold my hands up and say I dont like shih ztus and yorkies but only because I have never met a friendly one who didnt try and hump my leg or hang off my dog with the owner saying "He's only being friendly"


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I think just because someone may have an not so good encounter with say a rottie, its totally wrong to then form the opinion that all rotties are 'bad' or whatever - thats prejudice!

Its wrong to say all muslims are terrorists - same thing in my mind!!

BLAME THE DEED NOT THE BREED!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I can't honestly think there is any type that i don't like...


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't like JRT I don't know why, I think maybe it is there supposed "attitude" they have and the fact that I was bitten by one when I was younger.
But as said previously that is down to my personal experience of one dog which put me off the whole breed not necessarily the breed traits etc


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> I think just because someone may have an not so good encounter with say a rottie, its totally wrong to then form the opinion that all rotties are 'bad' or whatever - thats prejudice!
> 
> Its wrong to say all muslims are terrorists - same thing in my mind!!
> 
> BLAME THE DEED NOT THE BREED!!


Exactly..same goes for any breed..i live feet away from 4 staffys, three of them are vile dogs, dog aggressive etc etc etc and one is lovely! Three of them are owned by total muppets ..need i carry on?


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to be honest and say British Bull Dogs, its not that i hate them, its that they've been bred in a way that hampers their breathing and health, purely for cosmetic reasons. Also don't they have to give birth by caesarean? Just find it all very unnatural.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not a fan of bull breeds, mastiff types,small terrier type dogs (including toys), GSD's or any brachycephalic dogs.

It's not that I am scared of them, it's just I would never own one as they don't do anything for me.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

British Bulldogs are so funny looking bless 'em!! I dont think Id want one though coz I wouldnt want to see them suffering in hot weather.
Seems like alot of opinions are based on meeting bad examples of breeds. Im often told by people when out with my lot (and Adam is being Mr Gregarious!) that they didnt know Chihuahuas came in a 'friendly' variety, they thought they just came in 'nervy' or 'bitey'!!
I often wonder how people get on who enquire about breeds on here and are dead set on a certain look. You know the type... lifestyle screams CKCS but they want a Husky coz they look beautiful..:huh:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have breedism to quite a large extent but I wouldn't treat a dog differently because of their breed, I just feign an interest haha.

Generally speaking I don't like short fur, curly tails or small dogs. There are always exceptions, but its probably because I like golden retrievers so much that I dislike anything very different.

ETA: I don't feel bad for it because Rupert being a 'common' breed gets a lot less attention than other dogs on a very regular basis because he's generally what he's meant to be, ie. a golden retriever. My uncle's fox red lab gets a fair bit of attention because he's different a little bit different. I like my common my golden retriever


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

There are a few breeds of dog that I wouldn't own for various reasons, mainly due to lifestyle factors and sometimes due to looks but I don't believe any dog breed is 'bad' or any such thing. Personally I wouldn't own a brachycephalic breed or a breed that needed lots and lots of grooming!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I do have breedism as in there's certain breeds I don't have any desire to own, but I treat all dogs I meet the same friendly way even if they are one of the breeds that aren't my cup of tea.

A few examples would be the British Bull Dog because IMO the way they have been bred now is just tragic, nothing healthy about a dog who can't give birth naturally or breathe normally. I don't like pugs because the eyes are a bit odd. I like the personalities of SBT but I don't really like the appearance of them.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I would never blame a breed for what one dog has done.

The type I don't do well with and don't wish to own are terriers, I just don't do terriers. They rub me up the wrong way too often and it's just who terriers are, this dosen't mean i'll avoid them or anything it just means I have no interest in owning one except for bullie terriers. 

My hubby dosen't do small dogs, he sees them all as annoying yappy things despite trying to convince him otherwise, he finds it weird that in a game i'll have a chihuahua.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I honestly dont think there is a breed I dont like. But some suit me better so that whats I would go for. To me a dogs a dog


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't like some breeds, JRT or one because I have met very few "nice" ones. The breeds you meet early in life certainly influences your feelings. Despite this however if I met a friendly one I certainly wouldn't mind making a fuss of it.

I doubt if I would get a small dog personally. One of the main reasons is simply I'm scared stiff of tripping over our medium sized dogs. I dread to think about a small one running around.


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

i dont think i really suffer from breedism, although i do prefer large dogs. nothing to do with a specific breed, i just prefer a dog i can get my arms round and give a proper hug to 
if i saw a large and a small dog on the same occasion i would stroke/fuss/be as interested in them both the same, but to OWN one i would have to go with a big dog, i suppose a lot has to do with what i had growing up? my first dog, scamp, who i got as a puppy for my 5th birthday was a lab x bc, then came chips who i dont really know what he was, he was a rescue but was a bit bigger than scamp. then through my teeange years aswell as scamp (who lived to be 16) we had 2 rottweilers so i have never really been around small dogs, although i am going to hold my hands up and say that i do find a lot of them to be yappy snappy little things! BUT after going to puppy playgroup i now fully understand that this is down to the owners!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Goblin said:


> I doubt if I would get a small dog personally. One of the main reasons is simply I'm scared stiff of tripping over our medium sized dogs. I dread to think about a small one running around.


Thats what amazes me about the Chi's. I regularly step on them, kick them when out walking and sit on them. Ive also dropped heavy furniture on them and kicked 2 of them down the stairs and yet they seem to be made of rubber!!!
I havent broken one yet, and I am the clumsiest person I know!!LOL

It seems alot of people are saying 'I dont do ________s'.:huh: Does that mean that even if a particular breed was your ideal match in everything else but looked 'wrong' you wouldnt consider it???


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

I dont have a dislike of any breed, I wouldnt own all of them but I have found that although there have been some Jack russells who have been very barky and a couple of German Sheppards who, one bit me on the arm and one bit Lola (totally different occations) i still dont have an issue with these breeds as i have met lots of great Jack Russels and German sheppards too! So never form a bad opinion of a breed only have those particular dogs. I suppose i have developed good opinions of breeds though for example whippets and greyhounds as i've had lots of contact with them and never had a bad experience.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't particularly like yorkies I've only ever met two nice ones but most around here are owned by the my cute wittle baby just wanting to protect mummy crowd . I know that's not their fault just the same as pitbulls/staffies etc that get a bad rep because of the idiot owners that have them as penis extensions. I love all dogs two of my favourites pekingeses and norwegian lundehunds have serious health issues and I would never own them but I still love them.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't dislike any breeds, there are several I wouldn't own due to lifestyle or they are just no 'my type'.

However there are some breeds I am wary of and it's not so much the breed as such but the owners. I'll try to explain, there are some breeds I think are quite fashionable but people have not done the correct research and haven't done the correct socialisation or training with them, around here it seems to be huskies, malumutes and akitas. It seems to be those breeds we walk past who are straining at the leash barking and growling at us. So although I realise it's not the breed as such, but rather if the owner is up to the breed. I hope that makes sense :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't judge a breed because of hype or bad experiences.

I like all dogs but there are breeds that i wouldn't own, mainly because they don't suit my lifestyle.
I like small dogs, I would rather have 4 small dogs instead of 1 large breed 

I hate people refering to small dogs as not being a "proper" dog. They do everything a big dog can do, If not better sometimes.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm a Retriever person  personally, for my lifestyle and what I want from a dog, you couldn't ask for anything more wonderful than a Golden Retriever, Labrador or Flat coat (or any of the other, less well known Retrievers) I can't really imagine wanting to own anything other than a Retriever and no matter how much I like other breeds, I always come back to Goldens and Labs. 

I am also drawn to dogs who get a bad name, such as GSDs, Rotties, Staffies, because the majority I have met have been lovely and soppy. My mum though, is not into any of the above breeds and because my dogs spend a lot of time with her and vice versa, don't think it would be fair to ask her to look after a breed she felt uncomfortable around. 

I personally don't like Bulldogs, Pointers and Spaniels, nothing against them per say just don't particularly like the way they look. Spaniels is a weird one because they are similar to retrievers in a lot of ways, but I've just never particularly taken to them. I didn't like Greyhounds until we fostered some, and although I wouldn't have one of my own, I think they are sweet dogs and can see why they are the perfect dogs for some people


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I have breedism to quite a large extent but I wouldn't treat a dog differently because of their breed, I just feign an interest haha.
> 
> Generally speaking I don't like short fur, curly tails or small dogs. There are always exceptions, but its probably because I like golden retrievers so much that I dislike anything very different.
> 
> ETA: I don't feel bad for it because Rupert being a 'common' breed gets a lot less attention than other dogs on a very regular basis because he's generally what he's meant to be, ie. a golden retriever. My uncle's fox red lab gets a fair bit of attention because he's different a little bit different. I like my common my golden retriever


Dobby asks why you don't love him anymore? hahaha :wink:
He says he can try and grow a bit taller if he tries real hard lmao


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Terrier Fan said:


> I don't judge a breed because of hype or bad experiences.
> 
> I like all dogs but there are breeds that i wouldn't own, mainly because they don't suit my lifestyle.
> I like small dogs, I would rather have 4 small dogs instead of 1 large breed
> ...


Yeah, pees me off too. I've had so many people say "why don't you get a proper dog?"... the only people who'd say that in my opinion are people who like big dogs to make them look a certain way.... else why would they say somthing like that? whats size got to do with anything? unless they are joking, which is fine but I've had lots of people be serious about the statement they made.

"Why don't you get a real dog" BECAUSE GUESS WHAT!!! IT'S MY LIFE AND I WANT A SMALL TOY BREED! DO ONE! DOUCHE BAG!!!! 
I DON'T CHOSE A BREED TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE A MACHO MOOSE BANDIT!!!!
I CHOSE A BREED TO SUIT MY OWN LIFESTYLE AND I CHOSE A BREED THAT COULD LIVE HAPPILY WITHIN IT.

Hahahah that's what I feel like saying to some people.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Dobby asks why you don't love him anymore? hahaha :wink:
> He says he can try and grow a bit taller if he tries real hard lmao


Ahhh but Dobby has proper hair so he's exempt  

Just like Rocky :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive suffered due to breedism but only really since I got Bella, for some reason people are never really scared of Henrick, I think most people dont realise hes a gsd, but Bella is 'proper scary' apparently , and nowadays Henrick is by association. Personally I would never have chosen to own a black and tan gsd and especially not a bitch and I would have missed out on my Bella if I had allowed that to cloud my judgement so it would be a bit daft really to rule a whole breed out simply because Id met an unpleasant one or dont like the look of the breed.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cassia said:


> Yeah, pees me off too. I've had so many people say "why don't you get a proper dog?"... the only people who'd say that in my opinion are people who like big dogs to make them look a certain way.... else why would they say somthing like that? whats size got to do with anything? unless they are joking, which is fine but I've had lots of people be serious about the statement they made.
> 
> "Why don't you get a real dog" BECAUSE GUESS WHAT!!! IT'S MY LIFE AND I WANT A SMALL TOY BREED! DO ONE! DOUCHE BAG!!!!
> I DON'T CHOSE A BREED TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE A MACHO MOOSE BANDIT!!!!
> ...


I have to disagree, I wouldnt personally say to anyone 'why havent you got a proper dog?' But i dont think of smaller dogs as being proper dogs  I prefer large breeds and its certainly not because 'they make you look hard' its because they can have proper cuddles, they train easier ..well for me the list is endless..poppy is the first handbag dog i have ever had and to be honest i would never want another because she is yappy, hard to train and very, very snappy....and not many would say they would rather let their kids play with a rottie then a shuh tzu, i think that says quite alot.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> I have to disagree, I wouldnt personally say to anyone 'why havent you got a proper dog?' But i dont think of smaller dogs as being proper dogs  I prefer large breeds and its certainly not because 'they make you look hard' its because they can have proper cuddles, they train easier ..well for me the list is endless..poppy is the first handbag dog i have ever had and to be honest i would never want another because she is yappy, hard to train and very, very snappy....and not many would say they would rather let their kids play with a rottie then a shuh tzu, i think that says quite alot.


............ Ok. I think we're definately going to agree to disagree on this one.
I admit not ALL people who say it are only thinking about how macho a dog can make them look.
But then not ALL small dogs are like you have described atall.
I honestly thought you were joking about it lol!
They're all the same species... they're all real dogs...

Just to let you know Dobby gets proper cuddles, he's not yappy (not the slightest bit).
And I would trust him around kids. However, I wouldn't trust kids around him... some might take advantage of his good nature.

strange.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

harley bear said:


> I have to disagree, I wouldnt personally say to anyone 'why havent you got a proper dog?' But i dont think of smaller dogs as being proper dogs  I prefer large breeds and its certainly not because 'they make you look hard' its because they can have proper cuddles, they train easier ..well for me the list is endless..poppy is the first handbag dog i have ever had and to be honest i would never want another because she is yappy, hard to train and very, very snappy....and not many would say they would rather let their kids play with a rottie then a shuh tzu, i think that says quite alot.


wow thats a rather narrow minded view - because you have a dog that is the above, doesnt mean all are like that  - some breed traits, will include being hard to train, yappy. But then being hard to trait isnt a breed trait that would only affect small breed.
- and as for proper cuddles, LOL - any dog can give cuddles...
ANY DOGS a proper dog..anyone that thiks different....well..


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Devil-Dogz said:


> wow thats a rather narrow minded view - because you have a dog that is the above, doesnt mean all are like that  - some breed traits, will include being hard to train, yappy. But then being hard to trait isnt a breed trait that would only affect small breed.
> - and as for proper cuddles, LOL - any dog can give cuddles...
> ANY DOGS a proper dog..anyone that thiks different....well..


Couldn't have said it better tbh.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cassia said:


> ............ Ok. I think we're definately going to agree to disagree on this one.
> I honestly thought you were joking about it lol!
> They're all the same species... they're all real dogs...
> 
> ...


What you mean ..'strange?' Obviously they are all 'real' dogs because they eat, sleep and shite but personally for me i get much more out of a large breed dog then i ever would a small dog.. to be fair its not as if im being gudgemental and throwing assumptions about and never owning a small breed..i own both a small and large breed dog, i just have a preference of large breed dogs.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

HB its alright to have a preference, and an opinion. But what you just done was 'insult' those that choose to own small dogs, claiming them to not be 'proper' dogs - thats rubbish. - You have experience with your one small dog, and have based your opinion on that! Thats is a real narrow minded view - even more so to base an opinion on it.

- You also do no favours ' for small dogs ' portraying them in the way you done above!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> What you mean ..'strange?' Obviously they are all 'real' dogs because they eat, sleep and shite but personally for me i get much more out of a large breed dog then i ever would a small dog.. to be fair its not as if im being gudgemental and throwing assumptions about and never owning a small breed..i own both a small and large breed dog, i just have a preference of large breed dogs.


Having a preference is ABSOLOUTELY fine! 100%! I think we all do.
But that wasn't the thing that I was confused and a bit annoyed about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

When talking about looks though it works both ways. IMHO no dog should be chosen because of the way it looks. At Beagle Welfare so many people bring their 18 month old beagles in stating that it looked so cute as a puppy.

Certain breeds get an unfair disadvantage because of the idiots that own them. A mate was telling me about the staffy he had. The dog was so well behaved loved to chew stuff but was an angel on walkies. However walking through the rough parts of town was a doddle in his words "it was like Moses walking through the Red Sea" all the hooded gangs and thugs would fearfully separate to allow him to walk through... some how his dopey lurcher doesn't have the same protection.

I do believe some people assume based on apperances. It's very sad that breeds have that reputation without considering their personality.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> wow thats a rather narrow minded view - because you have a dog that is the above, doesnt mean all are like that  - some breed traits, will include being hard to train, yappy. But then being hard to trait isnt a breed trait that would only affect small breed.
> - and as for proper cuddles, LOL - any dog can give cuddles...
> ANY DOGS a proper dog..anyone that thiks different....well..





Devil-Dogz said:


> HB its alright to have a preference, and an opinion. But what you just done was 'insult' those that choose to own small dogs, claiming them to not be 'proper' dogs - thats rubbish. - You have experience with your one small dog, and have based your opinion on that! Thats is a real narrow minded view - even more so to base an opinion on it.
> 
> - You also do no favours ' for small dogs ' portraying them in the way you done above!


Well no offence was intended to anyone..im not the type to want to cause offence to anyone.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

OK OK I admitt it!!!

I'm very breedist, I will only share my bed with beagles 

I'm really really discriminatory as well as I'm not so keen on lemon and white beagles... that doesn'ty mean I wouldn't let it share my bed though


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm just going to sit here on the fence getting splinters.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> I'm just going to sit here on the fence getting splinters.


Chicken!!!


----------



## Zoej82 (Apr 19, 2011)

I definatley would not own anything other than a medium to big size dog.

And I've always been a bull breed fan. Staffys and boxers are my dogs and always will be. We've got a rottie x colle at dog school and she is stunning. the only bull breed I'm not into is english Bull terriers. Just not my thing

Little and fluffy dogs just don't make me go awwwww as much . And I'm a very Girly girl lol

I hate that people get get nervous of my gorgeous staffy girl. She's so affectionate. And i'm so far removed from chavy. My husband gets judged when he takes her out on his own. He looks young for 31. Even though he's a teacher lol. But I understand why the breed has the label but it's always the owners responsibility to bring their dog up well. Our girls a rescue and we work really hard to socialise her.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Chicken!!!


lol I'm truly on the fence I don't inherently dislike any breed, but I have had repeated bad experiences with a individuals of a particular breed locally, however that wasn't what was asked.:smilewinkgrin: So I'll stay here on the fence with my splinters... anyone got any tweezers?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> lol I'm truly on the fence I don't inherently dislike any breed, but I have had repeated bad experiences with a individuals of a particular breed locally, however that wasn't what was asked.:smilewinkgrin: So I'll stay here on the fence with my splinters... anyone got any tweezers?


I'll lend you the tweezers... but I aint going ***there**** to remove splinters


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

moonviolet said:


> lol I'm truly on the fence I don't inherently dislike any breed, but I have had repeated bad experiences with a individuals of a particular breed locally, however that wasn't what was asked.:smilewinkgrin: So I'll stay here on the fence with my splinters... anyone got any tweezers?


Will these do?????


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> OK OK I admitt it!!!
> 
> I'm very breedist, I will only share my bed with beagles
> 
> I'm really really discriminatory as well as I'm not so keen on lemon and white beagles... that doesn'ty mean I wouldn't let it share my bed though


I'm really upset now, poor lemon beagles. I used to think like that I was tricolour through and through but our last family beagle was lemon and he was so cute, very gental and less mischevious eek but I imagine this was a one off flawed beagle 

I have no breedisms anymore, I used to be very anti small dog but am coming round since I've been on this forum, although standing 6ft 6in I think it would be very hard for me to own anything under a medium sized dog.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got 3 small breeds, tbh small dogs never really appealed to me 5 years ago so how i ended up with 3 of them i don't know lol but they are very much proper dogs heidi my chi x is very clever and trainable i can take her out anywhere without a lead and she won't leave my side shes so loyal, i've met plenty of bigger dogs that won't/can't do some stuff she does
1 breed i would not own is a poodle, i've been bitten by 1 and just don't like their temperments and the jumping/nipping that all the ones i have met do saying that i have actually met 3 with lovely temperments but still would not like to own one
I've met lots of breeds since working in kennels some have definatly put me off certain breeds and others have made me like breeds i haven't been interested in before


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Staffx said:


> I'm really upset now, poor lemon beagles..


Ah but I didn't say I'd kick them out of bed  just prefer tri-colour


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Will these do?????


Those will do nicely many thanks!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

harley bear said:


> But i dont think of smaller dogs as being proper dogs  I prefer large breeds and its certainly not because 'they make you look hard' its because they can have proper cuddles, they train easier ..well for me the list is endless.


Not getting at HB at all but I tend to lurk on alot of other pet forums, both general and various breed ones and I have noticed this attitude alot from big breed owners. More often small breed owners have a small breed to fit their lifestyle so generally like bigger breeds. Its just they cant fit one in an apartment/work long hours/or afford to feed a big dog. They never say, "i just dont 'do' large breeds, I cant be doing with a dog you cant pick up!"
The most breedist people IME from years of forum lurking are those people with large breeds who either get them coz they look hard, innit?, or those who get them and claim they are persecuted because of it (unlike the nasty, yappy, evil little ratdogs who get away with murder!!).

Odd, isnt it??:huh:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> When talking about looks though it works both ways. IMHO no dog should be chosen because of the way it looks. At Beagle Welfare so many people bring their 18 month old beagles in stating that it looked so cute as a puppy.
> 
> Certain breeds get an unfair disadvantage because of the idiots that own them. A mate was telling me about the staffy he had. The dog was so well behaved loved to chew stuff but was an angel on walkies. However walking through the rough parts of town was a doddle in his words "it was like Moses walking through the Red Sea" all the hooded gangs and thugs would fearfully separate to allow him to walk through... some how his dopey lurcher doesn't have the same protection.
> 
> I do believe some people assume based on apperances. It's very sad that breeds have that reputation without considering their personality.


I do agree wholeheartedly that a dog should never just be chosen for the way it looks, but for me it does play a part - lifestyle suitability first by a long chalk but looks do come into it. Some dogs just aren't my cup of tea looks - wise and some really are but I know that they wouldn't suit our lifestyle.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Must admit I am a sucker for anything black and tan, lol!:001_tt1:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Must admit I am a sucker for anything black and tan, lol!:001_tt1:


yep, black & tan's my personal favourite in all the breeds it comes in, & that speckled blue colour of Australian Cattle Dogs too


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> yep, black & tan's my personal favourite in all the breeds it comes in, & that speckled blue colour of australian cattle dogs too


ditto!! :d


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I think all dogs are beautiful but if having personal preferences is breedism then I guess I'm breedist. 

I prefer smaller breeds of dog for lots of reasons: ability to pick them up and carry/cuddle them, the ease of putting a smelly pooch in the Belfast sink for a bath, the fact that they require less exercise etc., so they fit in with my lifestyle better. Plus there are lots of other reasons why I chose my Pom all of which were based on suitability to live in this household. As for looks, yes, they also played a part but it was only one reason out of many.

As for the so-called devil-dog breeds, I must admit to being wary of them when I am out and about, especially, with Sadie in tow. I appreciate that not all dogs of these breeds are dangerous and when they are it is down to the owners, but unfortunately, I cannot be certain that the Rottie, GSD, Malamute, Staffie or Akita, to name a few, approaching us is not going to be dangerous mad dog or that the owner handling said dog is not a numpty, consequently, I do give them a wide birth and I do not apologise for it. Until I develop the ability to read minds, I will continue to take every precaution necessary to protect myself and my dog from breeds which have this reputation. In fact, I am always wary around most dogs when I have Sadie with me because you just never know what may happen. Better to be safe than sorry in my opionion. Sorry if this upsets owners of these breeds, that is not my intention but I am certainly not going to let one of these breeds become my problem.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I like all dogs regardless of breed but i love staffys they just have special place in my heart and wouldnt be without one im not breedist as theres no breed i dislike. theres i lot i would love too have. 
if i could i would have any dog. 

A Dogs a Dog regardless of size or breed and i love em all. 

Yes i do find people can be breedist you really shouldnt judge one dog of a paticular breed by anothers dog of that breeds actions dogs are all individuals. and have been brought up differently some brought up right and some wrong.

BSL is breedism is it not?? it targets certain breeds and dogs by how they look. not on there temprement. So breedism deffinantly exists and the media will always find a dog too target. 

I could quite easily go around saying that small dogs are yappy ankle bitters because i have experienced these alot but i would never say that because all dogs are different. The other day stanlie was offlead in a field and so was another little dog i didnt put him on lead as this dog was off and it was a yappy little bugger n the owneres were on there late 30's and just laughed....... it ran at stan yapping and stan just ran away bless him now this just proves that a staffy raised correctly is no threat what so ever. stans 3 now and has never attacked any dog or person or other animal for that matter. he was brought up with other dogs, rats, rabbits g-pigs and a cat. 

It really hacks me off when people give me a wide birth because i have staffys, i wish people were not so sterotypical and judgemental. i see people give us a wide birth but the next dog along not in the so called dangerous dogs catorgorie they allow there dog to interact with. 

Having a breed that alot of people judge straight away makes me want too prove all the people who assume all staffys are dangerous wrong even more. 

Michelle


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I think all dogs are beautiful but if having personal preferences is breedism then I guess I'm breedist.
> 
> I prefer smaller breeds of dog for lots of reasons: ability to pick them up and carry/cuddle them, the ease of putting a smelly pooch in the Belfast sink for a bath, the fact that they require less exercise etc., so they fit in with my lifestyle better. Plus there are lots of other reasons why I chose my Pom all of which were based on suitability to live in this household. As for looks, yes, they also played a part but it was only one reason out of many.
> 
> *As for the so-called devil-dog breeds, I must admit to being wary of them when I am out and about, especially, with Sadie in tow. I appreciate that not all dogs of these breeds are dangerous and when they are it is down to the owners, but unfortunately, I cannot be certain that the Rottie, GSD, Malamute, Staffie or Akita, to name a few, approaching us is not going to be dangerous mad dog or that the owner handling said dog is not a numpty, consequently, I do give them a wide birth and I do not apologise for it. Until I develop the ability to read minds, I will continue to take every precaution necessary to protect myself and my dog from breeds which have this reputation. In fact, I am always wary around most dogs when I have Sadie with me because you just never know what may happen. Better to be safe than sorry in my opionion. Sorry if this upsets owners of these breeds, that is not my intention but I am certainly not going to let one of these breeds become my problem.*


*

now you see, that really annoys me!! So do you avoid all Muslims too then - I mean, one might be a terrorist huh??*


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> [/B]*
> 
> now you see, that really annoys me!! So do you avoid all Muslims too then - I mean, one might be a terrorist huh??*


Totally agree. couldnt agree more.

Michelle


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> [/B]*
> 
> now you see, that really annoys me!! So do you avoid all Muslims too then - I mean, one might be a terrorist huh??*


Sorry you are annoyed but, yes, if I thought they were suspicious looking, I would avoid them. However, I do not see any comparison between terrorists and dogs. Humans are far more adept at hiding their intentions than dogs are, so I think the question is irrelevant.

I cannot second guess how a dog is going to react or what kind of owner someone is going to be so I am not going to take any chances with the well-being of my dog or myself.

As I said, until I become a mind reader, I will treat any dog, that has a reputation as being a devil-dog, with caution. The owner may well be a good handler and the dog may be well trained, but unless I know the handler and the dog, that is not something I can know automatically, so it would be foolish, in my opinion, to not be cautious when I am out walking my dog. I have known someone who owned rotties and I was fine with them but I knew they were well trained so I didn't have a problem.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> [/B]*
> 
> now you see, that really annoys me!! So do you avoid all Muslims too then - I mean, one might be a terrorist huh??*


:thumbsup: Please remind me to rep you when i have spread it about enough


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes I must admit I am. I don't any of the bull type breeds at all, and dogs with flat faces the noise they make trying to breath me feel sick.

I just love large dogs with lots of long hair. 

I would have a smaller dog later on (as long as it has long hair) when OH and I are older and on our own, by then we may to old to cope with a big breed. :sad:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

If you are going too treat The so called devil dogs like this do you do the same when it comes too othere breeds of dogs who do not have this reputation.

I get this day in and day out from people thinking that because my 2 are staffys that they are the devils spawn which is far from the truth. and theres alot more people out there that get judged wrongly because of there dogs breed.

My Devil Dogs haha

















3 male staffys together 3rd is my brothers frankie...








WIth my oh and his grandparents 2 cockers

















I take stanlie too the care home i work in too see the residents and thank god alot of them know the true nature of the staffordshire bull terrier the nany dog. Theres a guy who comes in too see his relative and brings there akite in such a big soppy dog.

Breed means diddly squat and maybe because i am the owner of so called "devil dog" i am taking this very personally but me n the oh deal with narrow minded people all the time.

Michelle


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Yes I must admit I am. *I don't any of the bull type breeds at all, and dogs with flat faces the noise they make trying to breath me feel sick.*
> 
> I just love large dogs with lots of long hair.
> 
> I would have a smaller dog later on (as long as it has long hair) when OH and I are older and on our own, by then we may to old to cope with a big breed. :sad:


I can see where you're coming from there, I always feel like I need to rush any bulldog or pug I meet off to the vets!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> If you are going too treat The so called devil dogs like this do you do the same when it comes too othere breeds of dogs who do not have this reputation.
> 
> I get this day in and day out from people thinking that because my 2 are staffys that they are the devils spawn which is far from the truth. and theres alot more people out there that get judged wrongly because of there dogs breed.
> 
> Michelle


If you read my original post you will see that I also stated that I am generally cautious with any dog regardless of breed but I am especially cautious of the dogs labelled devil-dogs. I really don't see why you have a problem with this. I have made it perfectly clear that I am not a mind reader and I refuse to be bullied into behaving differently around these breeds just because you want everyone to accept they are all softies. I'm sure most of them are but until I have evidence that the dog approaching myself and my dog are well-trained, I will continue to treat them with caution. Nothing you say or pictures you show will make me act differently nor will it make anyone else who also treat them with caution. Apparently, I am not alone in this approach because you seem to encounter people adopting this approach frequently based on what has been said.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i love all breeds


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> As I said, until I become a mind reader, I will treat any dog, that has a reputation as being a devil-dog, with caution. The owner may well be a good handler and the dog may be well trained, but unless I know the handler and the dog, that is not something I can know automatically, so it would be foolish, in my opinion, to not be cautious when I am out walking my dog. I have known someone who owned rotties and I was fine with them but I knew they were well trained so I didn't have a problem.


Well, now its a fair debate....we have had breedism againest yappers and devil dogs!!LOL
I pretty much agree with my dogs when we are out. We dont mind what size or breed you are as long as you are polite and friendly!Being small my lot are more cautious so tend to be more defensive but I will happily walk them next to a Rottie/GSD/Staffie if the dog is giving out the right vibes. An example of how cautious they are happened the other day. We were walking alongside a large, leggy Staff happily playing with a ball and my lot were ignoring him. Then he decided to lie down and my lot went mental yapping at him. Took me awhile to realiese that as we were facing the sun my dogs suddenly had no idea of his intentions in sitting (resting or stalking??). As soon as he got up with a waggy tail they walked with him again!!
Me and the doglets hate rude dogs and bouncy puppies. I will admit Im more apprehensive with bigger breeds in these catagories but only coz the risk of accidental injury is higher.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Shelly Stanlie, your entire fur family are absolutely gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Sorry you are annoyed but, yes, if I thought they were suspicious looking, I would avoid them. However, I do not see any comparison between terrorists and dogs. Humans are far more adept at hiding their intentions than dogs are, so I think the question is irrelevant.
> 
> I cannot second guess how a dog is going to react or what kind of owner someone is going to be so I am not going to take any chances with the well-being of my dog or myself.
> 
> As I said, until I become a mind reader, I will treat any dog, that has a reputation as being a devil-dog, with caution. The owner may well be a good handler and the dog may be well trained, but unless I know the handler and the dog, that is not something I can know automatically, so it would be foolish, in my opinion, to not be cautious when I am out walking my dog. I have known someone who owned rotties and I was fine with them but I knew they were well trained so I didn't have a problem.


Yes, I see your point of view totally and understand, I mean my rotties really look scary dont they?:thumbsup: Never mind the FACT that a few years back statistics showed that in one 12 month period over 2500 rotties were involved in reported 'incidents' with people - quite a lot huh?? Hmm, Labs were involved in over 7000 reported incidents - I must start treating Labs with concern and perhaps cross over the road when I see one coming!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

On an individual level I dislike no dog and would never wish ill of any of them, however, there are a great many breeds that I would never desire to own. 

If I happened to have a great connection with one of those breeds, say meeting one and falling in love at a rescue centre, then that would take precedence over its physical features. 

But if I was starting from the point of- what dog would I like to have.... then it would be easier for me to list the breeds/types I would want rather the one's I wouldn't.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I like any nice natured dogs.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, I see your point of view totally and understand, I mean my rotties really look scary dont they?:thumbsup: Never mind the FACT that a few years back statistics showed that in one 12 month period over 2500 rotties were involved in reported 'incidents' with people - quite a lot huh?? Hmm, Labs were involved in over 7000 reported incidents - I must start treating Labs with concern and perhaps cross over the road when I see one coming!


If it makes you feel more comfortable and safer to cross the road, then go for it. After all, it is your right to take whatever precautions you see fit when you are out and about just as it is my right to behave in anyway I see fit so that I feel safe when I am out with my dog. I don't have a problem with how you behave around other breeds of dog, so I don't see why you should have such a problem with other people's reactions. As long as those people are not abusing you or your dog or trying to bring harm then what does it matter that they feel the need to be cautious.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

IME the 'devil dogs' seem to have a higher tolerance and are more placid in general then alot of 'safer' breeds. I suppose that having guarding/fighting tendencies you also need them to be steady and controllable?(you just notice badly behaved examples more coz they look alot scarier then a JRT doing the same thing!)
Smaller dogs, like terriers are bred to be more reactive. My lot are often overly dramatic with each other!!
I think Im poss a frustrated big dog owner. I really do love all sizes of dogs, except the giants (their lifespan is too short) but with my working hours, lak of car and dog sitter who refused to look after anything above knee height I will stick to my little yappers.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

I always make a point of avoiding Staffies when out on a walk.

































Because Florence loves playing with them so much that I can't get her back!!!


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> If you read my original post you will see that I also stated that I am generally cautious with any dog regardless of breed but I am especially cautious of the dogs labelled devil-dogs. I really don't see why you have a problem with this. I have made it perfectly clear that I am not a mind reader and I refuse to be bullied into behaving differently around these breeds just because you want everyone to accept they are all softies. I'm sure most of them are but until I have evidence that the dog approaching myself and my dog are well-trained, I will continue to treat them with caution. Nothing you say or pictures you show will make me act differently nor will it make anyone else who also treat them with caution. Apparently, I am not alone in this approach because you seem to encounter people adopting this approach frequently based on what has been said.


My problem is when people dont even give these "devil dogs" a chance.

Im not saying you should think every dog you meet is a friendly happy go lucky dog, im saying why not give the breed a chance, no not every staffy you meet will be a softie and im not dumb enough too think they are because morons get there hands on them and dont control there dogs or take any responsibility, but this goes for all dogs regardless off breeds.

Yes i have encountered quite a few, and yet people i have met and they are warry and introduce them too our boys there mind is changed.

People should be cautious around all dogs and not just approach a dog or allow your dog too run up too dogs you do not know, its about being a responsible owner.

Would you care too say why you do not like "devil dogs" as you have put it.??? is it because of all of the media hype crap you have read in the papers blaming theses breeda when you never hear what happened why they attacked or find out it wasnt even a so called devil dog? or have you actually had a bad experience with them.

Too many people listen too all the media hype and believe what they read.

Michelle


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Although Hannah has had a handbag fight with a Staffie I think the breed that has caused us the most irritation are JRTs. Nothing againest them coz they are lovely little dogs. I just think people often get them without having a clue about the type of training and stimulation they need.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

When i rescued a staffy Jake (my chihuahua) thought he had a new girlfriend, he loved her 
Heres the naughty pair


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What I really love is meeting breeds I've never met before
I met a breed I'd never met before at the vets today- Spanish water dogs, how lovely are they:001_tt1:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> My problem is when people dont even give these "devil dogs" a chance.
> 
> Im not saying you should think every dog you meet is a friendly happy go lucky dog, im saying why not give the breed a chance, no not every staffy you meet will be a softie and im not dumb enough too think they are because morons get there hands on them and dont control there dogs or take any responsibility, but this goes for all dogs regardless off breeds.
> 
> ...


Okay, first of all, I really do think you need to go back and read my posts more carefully. You seem to be reading between the lines and coming up with nonsense. You seem to be arguing with me over something I have not said. It appears you are having a conversation in your head of which I am not part.

I clearly stated that the problem I have is not with the dogs but with the fact, I cannot read minds and do not know if the dog is well trained or if the owner is not a numpty. At no point have I ever said that I do not like dogs labelled as devil-dogs, you've made that one up yourself. I have stated that I am wary around them and that I prefer to practice caution. I have also stated that I practice caution with all dogs I have not encountered before but probably more so with some breeds more than others. Yes, I agree it is about being a responsible owner, I have made it perfectly clear that I agree with that statement, but how exactly am I supposed to know if the person approaching me with their dog is a responsible owner? I don't understand why you are trying to twist my words into an argument of your own making.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Yes i know you said you are cautious around all dogs but Did you not say that you were more cautious around so called "devil dogs" i belileve you did.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

What exactly is a 'devil dog?'

Sorry to sound thick but not heard that expression before


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> What exactly is a 'devil dog?'
> 
> Sorry to sound thick but not heard that expression before


Google says this...
Google Images
Is a devil dog :lol:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Yes i know you said you are cautious around all dogs but Did you not say that you were more cautious around so called "devil dogs" i belileve you did.


Yes, I did say that, I don't deny it, but how did you manage to interpret that into I don't like devil dogs? You are freakin me out with these accusations about stuff I've so-called said but haven't. I have every right to exercise caution when being approached by any breed of dog and more so if that breed is one labelled as devil-dogs. I am not wrong in doing so merely exercising my right to do so because also like I have said, I CANNOT READ MINDS AND I DO NOT KNOW IF THE PERSON WALKING THAT DOG IS RESPONSIBLE OR NOT. I'm sorry if you do not like it but that is your problem. Many people, not just myself, will do what we have to do to protect ourselves. Maybe we are being over-cautious but I would rather be over-cautious and keep my dog and myself safe than risk being attacked.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> What exactly is a 'devil dog?'
> 
> Sorry to sound thick but not heard that expression before


People call Staffies, rotties, german sheperds, dobermans too name a few devil dogs because of the of all the stories written in the press about them attacking.

Yet if a small dog attacks its never printed why because the damage they can do is not as big as what these dogs can do.

Alot of times the press print pictures of staffies, rotties etc because of the effect it will have, i snarling jack russel has less of an impact then that of these breeds.

yet if you look at the statistics of breeds that have attacked these breeds are not at no where near the top and also the breed temprement tests also show these breeds have better temprements than that of other breeds like labs etc.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> What exactly is a 'devil dog?'
> 
> Sorry to sound thick but not heard that expression before


It generally refers to any breed of dog that has developed a reputation for being vicious and potentially dangerous. This does not mean I am saying this reputation is deserved, it is just a label I have heard given to those dogs.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

It honestly baffles me that people thing bad of rotties for example and read and believe all the media hype..but in reality (which has already been mentioned) labs are the invilved of thousands more attacks


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Yes, I did say that, I don't deny it, but how did you manage to interpret that into I don't like devil dogs? You are freakin me out with these accusations about stuff I've so-called said but haven't. I have every right to exercise caution when being approached by any breed of dog and more so if that breed is one labelled as devil-dogs. I am not wrong in doing so merely exercising my right to do so because also like I have said, I CANNOT READ MINDS AND I DO NOT KNOW IF THE PERSON WALKING THAT DOG IS RESPONSIBLE OR NOT. I'm sorry if you do not like it but that is your problem. Many people, not just myself, will do what we have to do to protect ourselves. Maybe we are being over-cautious but I would rather be over-cautious and keep my dog and myself safe than risk being attacked.


Can you actually quote where i said you do not like these dogs as i can not recall saying these words.

You have every right too do as you please i never said you could not do this , my point is if you are cautious about dogs why be more cautious of so called "devil dogs". Just because of the breed they are???? that too me is wrong if you are gonna put your opinion out there i too have the right too say what i think.

From that statement i get that you belive that so called "devil dogs" are more likely too attack is this correct.

Have you ever met a staffy and interacted with one? i ask because alot of people judge the breed without even meeting one..... if you have never met one why comment on a breed you know nothing about????

My problem comes when people say stuff but actually have no experience with what they are taking about.

I fully understand when people have been attcacked or had there dog attacked by a certain breed of course you would be more cautious when encountin this breed, its natural im sure i would be the same.

Maybe do a little research into these breeds rather than just judging them because of the label the media has given them.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't blame anyone for having an aversion to breed if they have had a bad experience. That experience is scary, and the person becomes classically conditioned to being nervy around those dogs. As soon as they see said breed or dog, their blood pressure quickens, they begin to panic etc., etc. We can't blame them for it, despite there maybe not being anything to worry about. 

I honestly don't think much of breed-specific traits. I work with a whole host of different dogs, and any breed-specific traits are incredibly general and few and far between, to be honest. 

One thing I will say is, no matter what aversion someone has to a certain breed, there will always be a dog of that breed out there who the person will absolutely love!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

harley bear said:


> It honestly baffles me that people thing bad of rotties for example and read and believe all the media hype..but in reality (which has already been mentioned) labs are the invilved of thousands more attacks


Lol my auntie had a golden retriever ages ago named ellie... one of the biggest sop heads ever lol
then got a Wrottweiler.... who inherited the sop head title bless him lol


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

To be honest, I don't know any statistics about dog attacks but I would have thought that if Labs had been involved in thousands of attacks more than rotties, then the media would have picked up on it and they would now be being treated the same as any other breed deemed dangerous. 

It's all too easy to make sweeping statements about other breeds and claim statistics to be true but since I don't have access to that information myself I can neither agree or disagree with it. 

Any dog has the potential to be dangerous in the wrong hands, just as all dogs have the potential to be lovely in the right hands. I do understand that, but I also understand that none of us when walking our dogs can be 100% certain that the person who is approaching with another dog is a responsible dog owner. 

If the dog handler isn't responsible and it is a small breed of dog, yes, it can do some nasty damage but if the person approaching is irresponsible and they have one of the so-called "devil-dogs" with them that dog could potentially kill, hence the need for caution around any strange dogs but more so around those breeds with a bad rep. That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm a bit breedist in the respect that I'm not overly fond of pedigree dog breeds, I like having a mongrel, a lucher and A JRT (which is a type of dog not a breed) because I just don't like meeting other dogs who look the same as mine.

I'm not fond of heavily built muscle dogs either. I just don't find them attractive. I'd never hold a dog's breed against it though. I've got friends with pedigrees and some with bull terriers and the like and I'd never be so rude as to say anything negative about someone's beloved pet.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Cassia said:


> Lol my auntie had a golden retriever ages ago named ellie... one of the biggest sop heads ever lol
> then got a Wrottweiler.... who inherited the sop head title bless him lol


We had a lab who was as soft as melted chocholate he was lovely natured would let the boys lie all over him etc.. Vey is exactlt the same adores the kids...we havent had him long and hes not very good when it comes to meeting people on walks and other dogs tend to bark at him which sends him hyper to play but hes a HUGE boy do his playfull barks are like huge bellows.. im trying really hard to correct all his little problems when wer out .. but i know hes a soppy mare:001_tt1:


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Would you care too say why you do not like "devil dogs" as you have put it.??? is it because of all of the media hype crap you have read in the papers blaming theses breeda when you never hear what happened why they attacked or find out it wasnt even a so called devil dog? or have you actually had a bad experience with them.
> 
> Too many people listen too all the media hype and believe what they read.
> 
> Michelle


This is where you said it.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> To be honest, I don't know any statistics about dog attacks but I would have thought that if Labs had been involved in thousands of attacks more than rotties, then the media would have picked up on it and they would now be being treated the same as any other breed deemed dangerous.
> 
> It's all too easy to make sweeping statements about other breeds and claim statistics to be true but since I don't have access to that information myself I can neither agree or disagree with it.
> 
> ...


Dog Bite Statistics by Breed, Types of Pit Bulls, Are Pit Bulls Dangerous
Im looking for some up to date stats for last year..


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> From that statement i get that you belive that so called "devil dogs" are more likely too attack is this correct.
> 
> Have you ever met a staffy and interacted with one? i ask because alot of people judge the breed without even meeting one..... if you have never met one why comment on a breed you know nothing about????
> 
> ...


Get off your high horse for goodness sake!

No I do not believe they are more likely to attack so, no, you are not correct but if they do attack they can do a hell of a lot more damage, even kill.

Yes, I have met many staffies and I have 4 of them living next door. I know those dogs and I know the man who owns them. I do not always know the dogs or the people I meet on our walks.

I do have experience of what I am talking about and I will continue to exercise caution so stick that in your pipe and smoke it.

I have done some research when I was finding the right breed for our home. That is why I chose the breed I have.

Stop having conversations in your own head, you might find yourself being put into a straight jacket and sectioned.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

SBT are a breed I love to bits 
My mum has a SBT bitch named Flori or Floobix cube as we like to call her hehehe
even though I love her to god damn bits... I know how powerfull she is... 
so even though I'm not frigtened... you know.... I understand her power.... 
she broke my mums border terriers back leg just by playing with another dog and accidently crashing into him and that was a total accident.

She survived a car hitting her, just got up and looked back at the car like "Huh?".... she just bounced back....a few bruises and that's it, she's PURE muscle.
You NEED to realise, respect that but.... still be (i don't want to say wary)....
wary lol i didnt wanna use that word because it suggests fear.... but i didnt know what other word to use really.

A very strong, beautiful breed.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> This is where you said it.


Well i appoligise for that as i do not remember putting that.

Maybe i am getting very defensive of these breeds as i own two staffies, but i get this on a daily basis of people judgin because of the breeds they are. yet they are as soft as s***.

I understand these may not be a breed for everyone, but my point is as a staffie owner getting the reaccurring nonsense labels about my boys is very annoying and fustrating.

People who have never experienced these breeds i feel should not comment on them from what they have heard in the media if you do not like the look or they wouldnt be suitable for your family fair enough, but i am sick tooo death of people saying what they think through what they have heard.

Dont judge a book by its cover.


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Dog Bite Statistics by Breed, Types of Pit Bulls, Are Pit Bulls Dangerous
> Im looking for some up to date stats for last year..


I think it's quite unhelpful just looking at a bunch of statistics. Statistics can be misconstrued in so many ways. There are a lot of variables that go into dog bites, making labelling a breed 'dangerous' unbelievably over-simplified.

I know dangerous dogs- but dangerous breeds? Can't think of one.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Rottiefan said:


> I think it's quite unhelpful just looking at a bunch of statistics. Statistics can be misconstrued in so many ways. There are a lot of variables that go into dog bites, making labelling a breed 'dangerous' unbelievably over-simplified.
> 
> I know dangerous dogs- but dangerous breeds? Can't think of one.


Yeah, i know what your saying was just providing statistics for a poster who said they had no statistics to look at and compare.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Breedism can be very emotive and upsetting which is why these strong debates always emerge; I experience it pretty often from strangers but for those that read my thread yesterday http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/190572-back-our-trip-away-photos.html that is a perfect example of unwarranted dislike of a previously liked dog which hasn't made things easy between myself and my parents .


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Dog Bite Statistics by Breed, Types of Pit Bulls, Are Pit Bulls Dangerous
> Im looking for some up to date stats for last year..


Thank you for the link.

So it says, Rottweillers have caused bodily harm to 409 people, 58 deaths and 223 maimings. Labradors have caused bodily harm to 26 people, 2 deaths and 20 maimings. I fail to see how this runs into the thousands and why you see this as considerably more than Rotties? Perhaps you could explain?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Breedism can be very emotive and upsetting which is why these strong debates always emerge; I experience it pretty often from strangers but for those that read my thread yesterday http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/190572-back-our-trip-away-photos.html that is a perfect example of unwarranted dislike of a previously liked dog which hasn't made things easy between myself and my parents .


I find it hurtful too


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Get off your high horse for goodness sake!
> 
> No I do not believe they are more likely to attack so, no, you are not correct but if they do attack they can do a hell of a lot more damage, even kill.
> 
> ...


Im on my high horse...... yet you chat **** about a breed you have never owned ok then haha.

I have first hand experience of this breed, i know what im talking about so maybe you should be the one too get off your high horse and not chat **** about a breed you have never owned.

I have never owned a labrador therefore i would never judge the breed, i would never judge a whole breed by one dogs actions of that breed anyways because im not narrow minded, open your eyes love and stop listening to media hype.

I will keep saying the same thing to who ever talks about staffies and have never ownerd one and only say what they say because of the media.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Rottiefan said:


> I think it's quite unhelpful just looking at a bunch of statistics. Statistics can be misconstrued in so many ways. There are a lot of variables that go into dog bites, making labelling a breed 'dangerous' unbelievably over-simplified.
> 
> I know dangerous dogs- but dangerous breeds? Can't think of one.


i have to agree and without any population figures up couldn't say whether 0.01%, 1% or 100% of a given breed are involved in the figures


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Well i appoligise for that as i do not remember putting that.
> 
> Maybe i am getting very defensive of these breeds as i own two staffies, but i get this on a daily basis of people judgin because of the breeds they are. yet they are as soft as s***.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted. I am not judging these dogs and saying people should not have them. Yes, I think you are being a bit defensive and I can understand why when people say they do not like them because they are devil-dogs, but that is not what I am saying. The staffies, rotties, GSDs and other breeds I have met have all been lovely but exercising caution is not a crime, it is being sensible when dealing with any dog you do not know but you do have to consider the damage said dog can do if it does attack.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Yeah, i know what your saying was just providing statistics for a poster who said they had no statistics to look at and compare.


Unfortunately, though, the statistics proved the complete opposite of your claim.  However, I agree, statistics are nonsense.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Thank you for the link.
> 
> So it says, Rottweillers have caused bodily harm to 409 people, 58 deaths and 223 maimings. Labradors have caused bodily harm to 26 people, 2 deaths and 20 maimings. I fail to see how this runs into the thousands and why you see this as considerably more than Rotties? Perhaps you could explain?


Labrador 1110 attacks 495 child victims 397 adult 104 deaths 608 mamings

Rottweiler 1 attacks 1 child victims 0 adult 0 deaths 1 mamings

Honest to god i have no idea what your looking at


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Im on my high horse...... yet you chat **** about a breed you have never owned ok then haha.
> 
> I have first hand experience of this breed, i know what im talking about so maybe you should be the one too get off your high horse and not chat **** about a breed you have never owned.
> 
> ...


This is precisely why I am finding your posts so freaky. I am not judging any dog or any breed simply stating that I exercise caution around dogs I do not know, regardless of breed, but especially around breeds labelled devil-dogs due to the amount of damage that breed of dog could potentially do. You really are getting your knickers into a twist over nothing. Calm down!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Labrador 1110 attacks 495 child victims 397 adult 104 deaths 608 mamings
> 
> Rottweiler 1 attacks 1 child victims 0 adult 0 deaths 1 mamings
> 
> Honest to god i have no idea what your looking at


Errm that is the statistic for Pit Bulls!

Edited: I'm looking at the statistics on the link you sent. I can't get it to copy into the post but if I could I would highlight the ones for labradors, rotties and Pitbulls.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Labradors, dalmations etc are also capable of doing just as much damage, yet people dont seem too label these as devil dogs.

Caution should be exercised at all time if you do not know a dog, of course it should its a sensible thing too do. 

But i do not believe singling out breeds is right. This is something that annoys me and believe me if you constantly got this by people im sure you would get annoyed when people start saying things about your breed of choice being more dangerpous than other breeds. 


Ive said before its about being responsible owners, but do not single out breeds, dogs are individuals and none are the same, my two are completely different too each other in mannerisms etc, hooch would rather be kissing a human too death and stanlie would rather be kissin another dog too death yet they both get on with humans and dogs and other animals.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Errm that is the statistic for Pit Bulls!


The info was taken from the chart.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> The info was taken from the chart.


Yes, I am looking at the chart and the statistics you gave is next to Pitbulls not labs.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Yes, I am looking at the chart and the statistics you gave is next to Pitbulls not labs.


Well then your looking at something i wasnt, i even got oh to check and he said it was right too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Well then your looking at something i wasnt, i even got oh to check and he said it was right too.


I'll try the link again to see what happens.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyway, it was me who put the original quote of a statistic up, PMSL!! Which came from reliable sources here in the UK.

You can quote all you like, but the fact is that all breeds who have the devil-dog reputation have it undeservedly. Once again I will post the link to one of my fave youtube vids and suggest those who are of the opinion that caution needs to be exercised when near these breeds needs to watch it and maybe think again. And purely coincidental, the only dog that ever bit me was a crossbreed - a little one, lol!!

The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the link to the page where I am looking, at least, this is where your link has taken me:

Dog Bite Statistics by Breed, Types of Pit Bulls, Are Pit Bulls Dangerous

The breeds are listed in alphabetical order underneath a heading "Dog Bite Statistics By Breed". The statistic for labs is nowhere near the rotties or pitbul statistics just as 'l' and 'p' and 'r' are nowhere near in the alphabet. The Labrador falls between the Jack Russell Terrier and the Labrador Mix.

For labs it says, 26, 18, 9, 2 and 20

Further down the list are the Pit Bull Terriers which falls between the Norwegian Elk Hound and Pit Bull Boxer Mix and those statistics read: 1110, 495, 397, 104 and 608.

Further down still is the statistic for Rotties which falls between the Queensland Heeler and the Rottie/Chow mix. Those statistics read 409, 231, 109, 58 and 223.

If you are seeing something different then for some reason your link is taking me to a completely different site.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Anyway, it was me who put the original quote of a statistic up, PMSL!! Which came from reliable sources here in the UK.
> 
> You can quote all you like, but the fact is that all breeds who have the devil-dog reputation have it undeservedly. Once again I will post the link to one of my fave youtube vids and suggest those who are of the opinion that caution needs to be exercised when near these breeds needs to watch it and maybe think again. And purely coincidental, the only dog that ever bit me was a crossbreed - a little one, lol!!
> 
> The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


I don't doubt what you are saying is true, but I will continue to exercise caution whether it makes others happy or not.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Anyway, it was me who put the original quote of a statistic up, PMSL!! Which came from reliable sources here in the UK.
> 
> You can quote all you like, but the fact is that all breeds who have the devil-dog reputation have it undeservedly. Once again I will post the link to one of my fave youtube vids and suggest those who are of the opinion that caution needs to be exercised when near these breeds needs to watch it and maybe think again. And purely coincidental, the only dog that ever bit me was a crossbreed - a little one, lol!!
> 
> The True Character of the Rottweiler - YouTube


Sure is undeserved

SBT - The &#39;Real&#39; Story - YouTube
Staffordshire bull terriers are dangerous RIGHT?? Make up your own mind!! - YouTube

My whole point is about people judging purely on the breed.

Alot of attacks by smaller dogs are not reported because they are small but it does not mean they are not dangerous in the wrong hands.

Any dog can bite.

All the rotties i have met have been absolute softies none have been nasty.

an ex had a gsd and he was agreesive too people but this was because he had arthritus from the age of six months all others i have met have been softies, one of my mums friends has had 2 both soft as s*** her other friend has one and he is a softie.

I have met an agressive collie and a few agressive jrts but i think none the less of the breeds i love collies my nan had a rescue and he was a sweetie and i love jrts i would love one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> This is the link to the page where I am looking, at least, this is where your link has taken me:
> 
> Dog Bite Statistics by Breed, Types of Pit Bulls, Are Pit Bulls Dangerous
> 
> ...


I think it must be the link, as I'm seeing those above highlighted stats for the pitbull/weimaraner mix!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I don't doubt what you are saying is true, but I will continue to exercise caution whether it makes others happy or not.


Please yourself - its a free country - just hope I never bump into you whilst walking mine coz I would have summat to say if I say ya crossing over the road, lol! I always do say summat to folk who do.:cursing:

Mind, having said that, if you look owt like ya profile pic - I wud be crossing ova the road if I ever saw ya, for fear of getting mugged by ya TBH!!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Please yourself - its a free country - just hope I never bump into you whilst walking mine coz I would have summat to say if I say ya crossing over the road, lol! I always do say summat to folk who do.:cursing:
> 
> Mind, having said that, if you look owt like ya profile pic - I wud be crossing ova the road if I ever saw ya, for fear of getting mugged by ya TBH!!


Bit of a low blow at the end there. There is no need to bring personal appearence into a debate about breed discrimination.
Because then that makes you just as bad. Discrimination is discrimination. 
And personal digs... do we have to resort in that, really?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Cassia said:


> Bit of a low blow at the end there.


Yes, it is isnt it?? Thats how I feel when I see peoole picking their kids up and crossing the road and whispering things about my beautiful dogs, and not just my breed, I see it with many of the so-called devil dogs and it annoys the life out of me!!

Its ok to show prejudice against dogs but not against people??

Just another reason to add -'the more people I meet, the more I love my Rottweilers'

Of course I wouldnt cross over the road if I saw a goth, or anyone else like that for that matter, I work with people in the minority, I hate all kinds of prejudice and that includes animals too!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, it is isnt it?? Thats how I feel when I see peoole picking their kids up and crossing the road and whispering things about my beautiful dogs, and not just my breed, I see it with many of the so-called devil dogs and it annoys the life out of me!!
> 
> Its ok to show prejudice against dogs but not against people??
> 
> ...


God damn it why do i have to run outa rep :cursing:


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, it is isnt it?? Thats how I feel when I see peoole picking their kids up and crossing the road and whispering things about my beautiful dogs, and not just my breed, I see it with many of the so-called devil dogs and it annoys the life out of me!!
> 
> Its ok to show prejudice against dogs but not against people??
> 
> ...


Well said couldnt agree more with this statement.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, it is isnt it?? Thats how I feel when I see peoole picking their kids up and crossing the road and whispering things about my beautiful dogs, and not just my breed, I see it with many of the so-called devil dogs and it annoys the life out of me!!
> 
> Its ok to show prejudice against dogs but not against people??
> 
> ...


Yes it is, it's horrible! people used to do that when I walked my mothers SBT.
I know where your coming from. I used to be really hurt by it.

It's good to know you wouldn't really judge by peoples appearance but...
I just thought it was a low blow that's all.
Just like it's wrong for others to judge a breed like that.

You know I don't think it's ok to discriminate against dogs.... atall.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I think being slightly prejudice is natural and part of human nature, however it become a problem when this overrides all other rational consideration. We all have experiences and we use these experiences to guide us in how we react to the world around us. 

As an example in my experience around 30% of the Jack Russells I walk past with Spud will bark at him. As a result of this experience I have developed a breedisum towards JRTs, as soon as I see someone with a JRT walking towards me, I move Spud so that I am between him and the JRT. I may be wrong 70% of the time but I am right enough of the time to maintain my prejudice 

I can give another example of my breedisum, If Im walking Spud I see a young man with a so called status dog, I tend to cross the road. Its not so much the dog Im prejudice against, but rather the combination of the dog and the person. I do this for a number of reasons, but the primary one is because there is a lot of idiots about., and whether they have a badly trained dog, an aggressive dog, or are worse. I dont want to find out when my dogs is face to face with theirs. If I met them in a more controlled circumstances where I can get to know them and their dog first then I would have no problems. 

If some one crosses the road when they see me comming with spud(being a young man with a "status dog") I really don't blame them.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Lmao just to add.... do you mean the picture of the white fluffy bunny?  because I certainly wouldn't go out of my way to avoid that fluffal  hehehe

BUNNNNNNNIESSSSSS!!!!

and love....

bunnies and love people!
Let the bunnies lead the way to a better future!


----------



## Rottiefan (Jun 20, 2010)

Is anyone thinking about the dogs?

Exercising caution should always be the case with an unfamiliar dog; dogs enjoy personal space, especially from strangers!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I think because I am in a minority myself and have personally suffered from prejudice, it sticks in my throat in whatever form to human or animal.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I think because I am in a minority myself and have personally suffered from prejudice, it sticks in my throat in whatever form to human or animal.


I understand although I don't know of why your in a minority yet (and that's upto you to tell me).
But I get allot of stick.
I don't dress particulally ALT but I'm heavily tattooed.
People judge me because of it and I always tell them "Ink does NOT define me".
Not that they listen or question their thinking.
I have also suffered with anxiety and depression ever since I can remember and sometimes people also judge me beacuse of that... that what gets me the most though because it's not exactly something I can make go away lol I wish I could.
I think it's all down to just NOT understanding.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Cassia said:


> I understand although I don't know of why your in a minority yet (and that's upto you to tell me).
> But I get allot of stick.
> I don't dress particulally ALT but I'm heavily tattooed.
> People judge me because of it and I always tell them "Ink does NOT define me".
> ...


((((hugs))))
I get abuse about my appearance a lot, it ain't nice, but I really don't see why I should change to fit in, in my mind they would have won then


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Rottiefan said:


> Is anyone thinking about the dogs?
> 
> Exercising caution should always be the case with an unfamiliar dog; dogs enjoy personal space, especially from strangers!


I said in previous posts that caution should be taking but by being more cautious about certain breeds of dogs is wrong in my oppinon.

Michelle


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

another one here who gets stick about their appearance, I find myself crossing over the road to avoid any people cos I get panicky about dirty looks, 'funny' comments or whispering. Which is fecking stupid I know but unfortunately I'm not one of those who can just shrug it off


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I don't like small dogs.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

slakey said:


> I don't like small dogs.


haha lmfao, just put it out there why don't you! :lol:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well might as well be honest, I'm more of big dog person, always have and always will.

The thought of a Chihuahua is pathetic in my views. I wouldn't hurt any dog though, I just don't like the small dog breeds....

Smallest dog I'd own would be a staff or a cocker.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

slakey said:


> Well might as well be honest, I'm more of big dog person, always have and always will.
> 
> *The thought of a Chihuahua is pathetic in my views.* I wouldn't hurt any dog though, I just don't like the small dog breeds....
> 
> Smallest dog I'd own would be a staff or a cocker.


What is "pathetic" about Chihuahuas?


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Im old so I remember way back
> It seems to me the media do their fair share in demonising a particular breed every few years...and that does add to public opinion.
> 
> *Way back in the early 1970 we had scare stories of JRT snatching babies from pram*s and greyhounds shaking babies like rag dolls..
> ...


OOOOOH! So _that's _what Dottie and Charlie are doing! I thought they had set up their own baby sitting service:lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Terrier Fan said:


> What is "pathetic" about Chihuahuas?


Agree and I don't even own a Chi.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I think chis are very cute i would love one nothing pathetic about them at all.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Please yourself - its a free country - just hope I never bump into you whilst walking mine coz I would have summat to say if I say ya crossing over the road, lol! I always do say summat to folk who do.:cursing:
> 
> Mind, having said that, if you look owt like ya profile pic - I wud be crossing ova the road if I ever saw ya, for fear of getting mugged by ya TBH!!


It's always wise to exercise caution. My bite is definitely worse than my bark.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Oh damn.... just realised that the bunny picture I mentioned doesn't belong to Sacremist  whoops! 
Oh well, still.... BUNNIES!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Chichi says.... "Come and say I'm pathetic to my face if you think you're 'ard enough" :cursing:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Ceearott said:


> Must admit I am a sucker for anything black and tan, lol!:001_tt1:


I never knew you had a soft spot for my little Toby


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

They're constantly shaking, they yap like mad, a lot are actual aggressive due to people constantly holding the so they get over-protective of the owner, just never liked them, and then people dress them, honestly it's a ******* dog, not a human!

People use them as accessories.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Errm that is the statistic for Pit Bulls!
> 
> Edited: I'm looking at the statistics on the link you sent. I can't get it to copy into the post but if I could I would highlight the ones for labradors, rotties and Pitbulls.





Sacremist said:


> This is the link to the page where I am looking, at least, this is where your link has taken me:
> 
> The breeds are listed in alphabetical order underneath a heading "Dog Bite Statistics By Breed". *The statistic for labs* is nowhere near the rotties or pitbul statistics just as 'l' and 'p' and 'r' are nowhere near in the alphabet. The Labrador falls between the Jack Russell Terrier and the Labrador Mix.
> 
> ...


forget statistic`s even small breeds have been known to kill babies / children , i don`t dislike any breed but the pit bull terrier and other breeds like them are often the most misunderstood breeds , there are some breeds i would choose not to own , does not mean i don`t like them , what i do find upsetting is the treatment some of those breeds ya so fear endure , watch the video and if it don`t bring a tear to ya eye ya can`t be normal *bite statistic`s are displayed towards the end of the vid*. it`s not the dogs that are nasty as the video points out , it`s mankind , i`m ashamed to be a human being sometimes:crying:
[youtube_browser]xeuy_PBlqz8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

slakey said:


> They're constantly shaking, they yap like mad, a lot are actual aggressive due to people constantly holding the so they get over-protective of the owner, just never liked them, and then people dress them, honestly it's a ******* dog, not a human!
> 
> People use them as accessories.


Its because of humans that these dogs behave this way.

these dogs have obviously been babied which is wrong, my mate has a chi and she dosnt dress it up or baby it shes a dear little thing.

Not all chis are the same they are individuals please do not judge the whole breed the same if brought up correctly they are lovely dogs.

Just like any breed, i will stick up for all dogs not just staffies ("Devil Dogs").

A dog is only as good as the person at the end off the lead.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yeah people are too blame for most, but what about the constant shaking, honestly it's scared of everything, and I have yet to see a Chi that isn't


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

diablo said:


> forget statistic`s even small breeds have been known to kill babies / children , i don`t dislike any breed but the pit bull terrier and other breeds like them are often the most misunderstood breeds , there are some breeds i would choose not to own , does not mean i don`t like them , what i do find upsetting is the treatment some of those breeds ya so fear endure , watch the video and if it don`t bring a tear to ya eye ya can`t be normal *bite statistic`s are displayed towards the end of the vid*. it`s not the dogs that are nasty as the video points out , it`s mankind , i`m ashamed to be a human being sometimes:crying:
> [youtube_browser]xeuy_PBlqz8[/youtube_browser]


I agree it is mankind and, incidentally, I never said I disliked them. I'm getting a feeling of deja vu, I've had this conversation already with someone else who was making things up as they went along.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

diablo said:


> forget statistic`s even small breeds have been known to kill babies / children , i don`t dislike any breed but the pit bull terrier and other breeds like them are often the most misunderstood breeds , there are some breeds i would choose not to own , does not mean i don`t like them , what i do find upsetting is the treatment some of those breeds ya so fear endure , watch the video and if it don`t bring a tear to ya eye ya can`t be normal *bite statistic`s are displayed towards the end of the vid*. it`s not the dogs that are nasty as the video points out , it`s mankind , i`m ashamed to be a human being sometimes:crying:
> [youtube_browser]xeuy_PBlqz8[/youtube_browser]


Great post. Totally agree with you here, they are so discriminated against its unreal, just take the dog lennox, said too be a pit bull type done nothing wrong in his life, yet on death row for how he looks!!!!!!!. This countries a joke. Targeting the wrong end of the lead.

We could learn alot from dogs.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

slakey said:


> Yeah people are too blame for most, but what about the constant shaking, honestly it's scared of everything, and I have yet to see a Chi that isn't


Well i can asure you my friends chi dosnt shake....

im sure theres people on here that there chis dont either....


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> If you are going too treat The so called devil dogs like this do you do the same when it comes too othere breeds of dogs who do not have this reputation.
> 
> I get this day in and day out from people thinking that because my 2 are staffys that they are the devils spawn which is far from the truth. and theres alot more people out there that get judged wrongly because of there dogs breed.
> 
> ...


I bet the cat rules the roost!

I love your dogs! They look lush, Staffs are one of my favourites!

I take ol' Charlie boy into the care home I work in too and hes an attention tart. He doesnt bark and yap at people like some people brand the JRT.

He is a tart though and will eat crumbs from their lap and jump in their laps if they want it and lie there, soaking up the lovin'! Are JRTs famous for being attention seekers?

xxx


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> I bet the cat rules the roost!
> 
> I love your dogs! They look lush, Staffs are one of my favourites!
> 
> ...


 Thank you. your 2 are beauties two 

I took stanlie in the other week as we have a resident who had too rehome her dog when she came to the care home, she loved stanlie coming in too see her and she asked him too jump on her lap he jumped up and layed on her straight away lol she loved it.

I love taking stanlie in, love too see their faces light up when they see him. 

Michelle x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> I think because I am in a minority myself and have personally suffered from prejudice, it sticks in my throat in whatever form to human or animal.


My initial response to this was pass the tissues but I'll be more grown up about it and say, we are all entitled to our own opinion. If you work in a profession where you deal with prejudice then it is also a profession where you will have been told to respect other people's opinions even if they do not agree with your own.


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> I think just because someone may have an not so good encounter with say a rottie, its totally wrong to then form the opinion that all rotties are 'bad' or whatever - thats prejudice!
> 
> Its wrong to say all muslims are terrorists - same thing in my mind!!
> 
> BLAME THE DEED NOT THE BREED!!


My aunt keeps telling me stories about a Rottie that one day ate its companion JRT - is this not true??? Do they not eat other dogs and babies?? 

On a more serious note, the only reason i wouldnt have a type of dog is if i didnt like the look (sorry, don't like pugs) or if they wouldnt suit our lifestyle. OH wanted a mal and there is no way i could cope as i am not a strong enough personality to not be intimidated by them. I think they are gorgeous, but not for me. And thats not a reflection on the dog, its a reflection on me. Same with any big dog or one requiring loads of exercise. An hour a day for piper works fine for us.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> This is precisely why I am finding your posts so freaky. I am not judging any dog or any breed simply stating that I exercise caution around dogs I do not know, regardless of breed, but especially around breeds labelled devil-dogs due to the amount of damage that breed of dog could potentially do. You really are getting your knickers into a twist over nothing. Calm down!


Who's named them devil-dogs?


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

slakey said:


> Who's named them devil-dogs?


I believe it was the media....


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

slakey said:


> Who's named them devil-dogs?


I've heard it a lot. I don't know where it originally came from.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Why use it, surely you're capable of posting those/these breeds?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

slakey said:


> Why use it, surely you're capable of posting those/these breeds?


Sorry, you'll have to explain. I don't understand what you are saying?


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Why are you using the term "devil dogs"?

Are you not able to post those/these breeds instead of devil dogs?

It'd be like my referring to your dog as a ratty little ****....


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Are you telling me what I can or cannot write?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just to put the record straight, when I said I didn't like the bull type breeds it's only because I don't like the way they look, coats to short, heads look to heavy. I would never call them Devil Dogs, there are some lovely dogs who live by us, I just would have one as a pet, a few staffies are own by idiots who I avoid. 

You could say I'm a breed snob, I like showy dogs that have lovely long hair, so when I'm walking him he just seems to glide along, with his hairs flowing. But then again I'm willing to put in the hard work and hours to keep him looking like that.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

slakey said:


> Why are you using the term "devil dogs"?
> 
> Are you not able to post those/these breeds instead of devil dogs?
> 
> It'd be like my referring to your dog as a ratty little ****....


Like you referred to Chi's as perfetic? 
:huh:

You can't slate a breed and then demand respect for the breed of dog you own.
It's a two way street.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't called them devil dogs either, I believe the words I used were 'the dogs labelled as devil dogs'. That's not the same thing as actually calling them devil dogs.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Cassia said:


> Like you referred to Chi's as perfetic?
> :huh:
> 
> You can't slate a breed and then demand respect for the breed of dog you own.
> It's a two way street.


I don't own any of the breeds that person has called a devil dog, also where did I demand respect?

Also I'm not saying what you can and can't put, I'm just asking as to why you are calling them devil dogs.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Just to put the record straight, when I said I didn't like the bull type breeds it's only because I don't like the way they look, coats to short, heads look to heavy. I would never call them Devil Dogs, there are some lovely dogs who live by us, I just would have one as a pet, a few staffies are own by idiots who I avoid.
> 
> You could say I'm a breed snob, I like showy dogs that have lovely long hair, so when I'm walking him he just seems to glide along, with his hairs flowing. But then again I'm willing to put in the hard work and hours to keep him looking like that.


Least you are not judging breeds, not all dogs are everyones cuppa tea and thats fair enough each to there own but too slate a dog through media hype etc is another story.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Apology accepted. I am not judging these dogs and saying people should not have them. Yes, I think you are being a bit defensive and I can understand why when people say they do not like them because they are *devil-dogs*, but that is not what I am saying. The staffies, rotties, GSDs and other breeds I have met have all been lovely but exercising caution is not a crime, it is being sensible when dealing with any dog you do not know but you do have to consider the damage said dog can do if it does attack.


Really you haven't called them devil-dogs?

I can find more if you'd like?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

slakey said:


> Also I'm not saying what you can and can't put, I'm just asking as to why you are calling them devil dogs.


My dogs are the real Devil Dogz - right little Devil'ish Terrors :devil:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think the film "Omen" gave Rotties the reputation of been called Devil Dogs, and the press haven't help either.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

slakey said:


> I don't own any of the breeds that person has called a devil dog, also where did I demand respect?
> 
> Also I'm not saying what you can and can't put, I'm just asking as to why you are calling them devil dogs.


I don't own A chi either.
But, I'll still stand up for them.
You are within your right to stand up for any breed you wish also... but, the difference is, I haven't just slated a breed.
It's fine to have a preferance  of course it is. But to say what you did (which was quite a harsh thing to say) and then think "Why have these breeds been called Devildogs?" is a bit confusing to me.. that's probably what people are thinking about the Chi statement lol

Don't mean to sound like a bore.... but you know, it just confuses me.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

slakey said:


> Really you haven't called them devil-dogs?
> 
> I can find more if you'd like?


Go ahead! I would love to see where I have written, 'I think these dogs are devil dogs' to match your insult to Chis.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Fine stand up for them, but where did I demand respect for rotties,staffies,dobermans etc? I didn't... I was just asking a simple question.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> Go ahead! I would love to see where I have written, 'I think these dogs are devil dogs' to match your insult to Chis.


You used the exact words DEVIL DOGS in your post ffs, how is that not you calling them that? Honest to ******* god!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Simple is right.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yet you have failed to answer it... geez. Honestly with that comment if your taking a pop at me, wrong decision.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

slakey said:


> Fine stand up for them, but where did I demand respect for rotties,staffies,dobermans etc? I didn't... I was just asking a simple question.


I will  I'll stand up for any breed tbh.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

I Love dogs any breed, but theres some I wouldnt want to own


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Look I'll release my devil dog on you if you don't stop bickering - and she won't stop till she's licked you to death


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Do I have to post the banana king song again in yet another thread? lol....

Put A Banana In Your Ear - YouTube


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I repeat, I said 'dogs LABELLED as devil dogs', I did not say they ARE devil dogs. There is a succinct difference. The first refers to other people's opinions of THESE dogs, the second recognises it is other's opinion but not mine. I'll take the high road and not the low road as you are doing with the swearing.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

I think the media are the worst they write all this rubbish, always using pictures of certain breeds looking viscious. 
Its for affect, alot of these attacks they claim are staffys, rotties etc turn out too be another breed and cross breeds. 
Everyone has an opinion and is free too say what they like, but if you say something someone dosnt like of course they will say there piece. 
I would never single out breeds because i believe in a dog is what we as owners make them.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

You know what **** it, I'm in the wrong for calling chi's pathetic, not all are, but the ones I have come across are.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> I repeat, I said 'dogs LABELLED as devil dogs', I did not say they ARE devil dogs. There is a succinct difference. The first refers to other people's opinions of THESE dogs, the second recognises it is other's opinion but not mine. I'll take the high road and not the low road as you are doing with the swearing.


I'm swearing because you are pissing me off!

So by saying I'm on the "low road" is just going to wind me up more.

Swearing is used to vent frustration.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

slakey said:


> Yet you have failed to answer it... geez. Honestly with that comment if your taking a pop at me, wrong decision.


Quaking in my boots! Hang on a min I'm not wearing any. Lol!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

havent read it all must be honest, and i know ive said it before, but i admit i kinda did, but not so much breedism, more stupidownerism 

where i live the ******s have staffies, rotties etc so when young i grew up with those types of "tough breeds" being seen with stupid people trying to be the big i am.

Most dogs are just left to roam on streets and whilst i love dogs, i do also have a bit of a wary fear also.

Small dogs i saw a lot that were ankle biters and "rats on leads"

Then the press didnt help either...

Now though as Ive got older, I do know the difference between dogs, and breedings etc. I would love a rottie but not some of the mixes i see round here, bred specifically to be the toughest they can. Having said that i do think that just as much as the breedings the way you bring them up has a lot to do with it too.. kind of like kids..

I have a smallish dog now (mainly due to my health) and it has converted me. I couldnt be without him. So i have a new insight too.

For eg. I love the looks of mals but couldnt handle one.

To me i take each dog as it is, regardless of breed. So whilst this post may sound as if i contradict myself its more I know my limits to what I can handle sensibly, and I know that certain dogs have traits, but that even then, that doesnt determine that they will be 100% that.

Hope that makes sense.. im tired


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

slakey said:


> I'm swearing because you are pissing me off!
> 
> So by saying I'm on the "low road" is just going to wind me up more.
> 
> Swearing is used to vent frustration.


Only by those who can't think of other words to use instead.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Charlie, you look quite down.
With your big fat eyes, and your big fat frown.
The world doesnt have to be so grey!

Charlie, when youre lifes a mess,
When youre feeling blue, always in distress,
I know what can wash that sad away.
All you have to do is;

Put a banana in youre ear!
(A banana in my ear?)
Put a ripe banana right into your favourite ear.
Its true (says who?) So true.
Once its in your gloom will disappear.
The bad in the world is hard to hear,
When in your ear a banana cheers,
So go and put a banana in your ear!

Put a banana in your ear!
(Id rather keep my ear clear.)
You will never be happy if you live your life in fear.
Its true (says you.) so true,
When its in the skies are bright and clear.
Oh every day of every year,
The sun shines bright on this big blue sphere,
So go and put a banana in your ear!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Oh would you prefer oh fiddle sticks?

I'm guessing you've never sworn then in your entire life?

You using the label devil dogs is just as bad as the people that gave that label to the dogs.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

slakey said:


> You using the label devil dogs is just as bad as the people that gave that label to the dogs.


Totally agree with this comment.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You are entitled to your opinion, I don't happen to agree. See! Still no swearing not even a fiddle-sticks.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> Totally agree with this comment.


I wouldn't have expected anything less: two peas in a pod!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Ugh well you are.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I wouldn't have expected anything less: two peas in a pod!


For some reason i just knew you would put something along them lines.

Well i am entitled too agree with what i want after all......


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Enough with all the bloomin aggro. Either be civil or don't post


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

xshelly_stanliex said:


> For some reason i just knew you would put something along them lines.
> 
> Well i am entitled too agree with what i want after all......


Yes, of course you are.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

How aren't you as bad as the person who labelled them devil dogs? You using it is just spreading it to other people to use it to refer to those particular breeds.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry Tanya. Time to leave the thread methinks.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

No comment to make, just wanted to say I love that picture of the staffies with Ginger!^^^^


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Enough with all the bloomin aggro. Either be civil or don't post


yeah! i hate it when i spend ages typing a reply and it gets lost in an argument :lol:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Meh it was always gonna kick off when I entered the thread.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

northnsouth said:


> No comment to make, just wanted to say I love that picture of the staffies with Ginger!^^^^


Thank you  x


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Is there no one that wants to join me on the fence the splinters arent' that bad .. honest.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

[youtube_browser]K-D0XXTIj2Y[/youtube_browser]
I hear this almost daily, it's a trait that adds to the reason I don't wish to own a terrier but it dosen't mean i'll avoid the dog just because he does that, the dog is actually very sweet and sometimes just wants attention so does it to get a reaction. He belongs to my friend and i'm happy to walk with him.

[youtube_browser]PoKVWv767QI[/youtube_browser]
Again more terrier barking but again I choose to stay with these people because the people are nice and so are the dogs.

I would never berate terriers just because of the not so great experinces I have with them or the fact I just don't find terriers appealing to my nature.

My hubby owns a rottie who was abused but is docile as anything and there's a chi owned by an ex army man who is aso an ex doorman/bouncer and has owned rotties, springers, Shepherds etc. The chi was out in the snow with nothing on an he was not concerned one bit, the little chi will happily hold his own and will greet any dog from his size to great dane. His owner treats him like any other normal dog.

I will admit when I have Maya if I do not know a breed I know that are prone to dog aggression like staffs, akitas, sharpeis etc then I will be far more cautious and often will put her back on the lead but I will not avoid them unless I see that they are out of control.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Im too far over on the devil dog side too be going on the fence and i hate splinters.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I have a hybrid devil dog.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

i must admit that although my dog is a bedlington x poodle, he doesnt yap, he has a big bark, i couldnt handle a yap, it would go right through me!

Im sure when people hear reu bark they expect a big dog not my boy :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> Is there no one that wants to join me on the fence the splinters arent' that bad .. honest.


wheres the fun in that? - I would rather be the one on the horse galloping across the feild (literally!)  nothing better, honest


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Ceearott said:


> Yes, I see your point of view totally and understand, I mean my rotties really look scary dont they?:thumbsup: Never mind the FACT that a few years back statistics showed that in one 12 month period over 2500 rotties were involved in reported 'incidents' with people - quite a lot huh?? Hmm, Labs were involved in over 7000 reported incidents - I must start treating Labs with concern and perhaps cross over the road when I see one coming!


I think if you took into account the much higher number of labs than rotts in the population, the rotts would turn out to have a higher proportion of the incidents. I read somewhere that when the 'incident' statistics take account of the relative populations of breeds, dachsies and Australian silky terriers had the highest level of incidents.

I know several rotts and a few more labs. They're all nice dogs.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

The breeds should not be the ones being targeted it should be the owners. If this were the case the dog attacks would go down. Responsible ownership. 

We demesticated these animals we choose too bring them in our homes there for they are our responsibility its as simple as that. 

I would take responsibility if my boys ever attacked anyone or another animal not that they would, because i choose to have them as part of my life and family. when where on a walk i let them off lead i trainned stanlie from a puppy, always going too socilisation classes etc. its my fault if they did anything, i would expect if any dog attacked me or my boys that the owner would take responsibility aswel. 

Thats it for tonight on this from me as i have too get some sleep. Good night all.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

exactly what i say, stupidownerism.

and when you know your dogs have certain breed traits then you know you need to address these. Id trust my friends guard dog dob more than my neighbours chi..


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

emsky said:


> I'm going to be honest and say British Bull Dogs, its not that i hate them, its that they've been bred in a way that hampers their breathing and health, purely for cosmetic reasons. Also don't they have to give birth by caesarean? Just find it all very unnatural.


I've only got to page 5 so someone else might have said this, but wanted to comment just in case as I never see people defending bulldogs on here!

It's a myth that they cannot give birth naturally and ethical breeder of bulldogs only uses caesareans in emergencies, just like any other breed.

Also ethical breeders are breeding to improve and correct the health issues in the dog.

By all means be anti any health issues in dogs! But it's a bit unfair on the lovely chilled sweethearts that are bulldogs to dislike them because of something we did to them 

I don't think I am breedist. Looks wise, I have a soft spot for some dogs over others (golden retrievers and bermese moutain dogs :001_tt1::001_tt1. Personality wise there are some 'breed traits' that I don't think would fit into my life style (some of the highly energetic breeds), but in terms of straight out breedism, I do not understand it. I adore all dogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

gorgeous said:


> What exactly is a 'devil dog?'
> 
> Sorry to sound thick but not heard that expression before


She's one of the greatest members on PF, very knowledgable and quite funny too


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wanted to say, I love ALL breeds. Almost every other day I'm asking OH if I could have this or that because they're gorgeous and sweet and clever etc etc. Place any 8 week old pup of any breed in front of me and I would love it all the same - it would grow up to be a massive sook in my house regardless of breed.

However, I know there's an awful lot of numpties in my area that have staffs that they can't/won't control. I've also met one who a lot of people are afraid of, but he's super friendly, just scarily powerful. I even know a staffy mix whose owners are afraid she might be a pitt, she's grown into one of the softest, sweetest, funniest characters up on the field and I don't know how anyone could be afraid of her!

The thing that gets me about staffs is, if I don't like the look of the whole situation (i.e, the owner, whether or not the dog is wearing a collar/lead or has his manhood intact), I'll try and give them a wide berth, just because the whole situation doesn't look right. I don't mind walking past teenage lads in the street, but if they're all in trackies with hoods up all huddled together, I'm going to get a bit nervous right?

Recently in the park, two massive tracksuited blokes walked past us with an offlead and collarless blue brindle unneutered male 'staffy'. Oscar, being a shih tzu, is rather frail in comparison and can take or leave some dogs, so I wanted to keep him close just in case they were of the unsavoury variety. 

It just so happens, their very beautiful, stoic looking dog had a very calm, even-mannered temperament, and calmly sniffed Oscar who I was crouching with, and carried on walking. One of the blokes said in an almost annoyed tone "he's only come over cuz you're hiding him" and I felt like shouting back "JUST TAKE A LOOK AT WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE!" Coming down the path like that, they DID look intimidating - I was relieved and so happy actually, to see a well behaved, friendly staff and they threw it back in my face because I got a bit worried. If I had seen ANY unneutered dog without a collar and lead, followed by some 'ard looking men in trackies, I'd be nervous no matter what breed!!!

Also - I absolutely adore rotties/gsd/dobies, if I could, I'd have all three! I didn't watch the Omen or read any Stephen King novels, just met a lot of nice ones! :001_tt1:


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> I hear this almost daily, it's a trait that adds to the reason I don't wish to own a terrier but it dosen't mean i'll avoid the dog just because he does that, the dog is actually very sweet and sometimes just wants attention so does it to get a reaction. He belongs to my friend and i'm happy to walk with him.


I had decided not to read or post in this thread, too much potential for harm. lol But I thought I'd have a quick look before going to bed, in case it hadn't deteriorated into a slanging match...

1.17am and, yes, I can't resist, go on, play the video of the little doggie. Fool!

Elles instantly woke up and is now running around making low woofs wondering where the dog is.

Bah! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> She's one of the greatest members on PF, very knowledgable and quite funny too


what your telling me someone else go by the same name! Deary me  :lol:
Lets see if your still claiming shes the greatest after you have met her in person :devil:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Im breedist..i dont like dogs that looks like little rats 

I prefer big dogs..not because _"im ard"_ or because i need something to make up for the size of my winky... but because i dnt wanna break my back when pattin it on the head


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

I love all dogs and I've been lucky enough to have everything from my mother's Yorkies, my father's boxers, to my GSDxs and my son's labradoodle in my family. 

As far as "breedism" goes I have to admit to a fear of small, white, fluffy dogs. I'm bitterly ashamed of it but truth will out........ I've been spooked by them since one just jumped up and bit me on the hand as I passed it on the street. It was so unexpected; I was only peripherally aware it was there and OUCH I actually felt teeth grate on the bones in my hand.

I've met heaps of nice, small-white-fluffies, but I have to grit my teeth to do the stand-stay-for-examination-thing with them....blush.:blush2:

I'm not so sure it's entirely "breedist" to avoid large dogs that are strangers. It is common sense in some ways. If a s-w-fluffy attacks, it doesn't do a lot of damage but a powerful dog with the same attitude.......


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I wouldn't say that my own personal preference for 'Giants' was anything to do with 'Breedism'.

I like all Dogs and many of the smaller Dog breeds can be quite cute just by their proportions alone.

I choose to keep 'Giants' simply because of the 'Cuddle Factor' :wink:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Zaros said:


> I wouldn't say that my own personal preference for 'Giants' was anything to do with 'Breedism'.
> 
> I like all Dogs and many of the smaller Dog breeds can be quite cute just by their proportions alone.
> 
> I choose to keep 'Giants' simply because of the 'Cuddle Factor' :wink:


OMG i soooo want to get my hands on that dog :001_tt1:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Devil-Dogz said:


> wheres the fun in that? - I would rather be the one on the horse galloping across the feild (literally!)  nothing better, honest


That's of cause if you can afford one.!!



Myfynwy said:


> I've only got to page 5 so someone else might have said this, but wanted to comment just in case as I never see people defending bulldogs on here!
> 
> It's a myth that they cannot give birth naturally and ethical breeder of bulldogs only uses caesareans in emergencies, just like any other breed.
> 
> ...


Oh you mean that the people who breed all the heath issues into these breeds, are now trying to breed them out, I hope there are not expecting a medal for it, In my opinion they need a good slap round the ear.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> Is there no one that wants to join me on the fence the splinters arent' that bad .. honest.


I'm on the fence, the view's lovely & I'm wearing my splinter proof pants


Zaros said:


> I wouldn't say that my own personal preference for 'Giants' was anything to do with 'Breedism'.
> 
> I like all Dogs and many of the smaller Dog breeds can be quite cute just by their proportions alone.
> 
> I choose to keep 'Giants' simply because of the 'Cuddle Factor' :wink:


Certainly cuddly & certainly giant, if I were to cuddle a Sar I think you'd have to send a search party into the fur to retrieve mehmy:


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I wouldn't say that my own personal preference for 'Giants' was anything to do with 'Breedism'.
> 
> I like all Dogs and many of the smaller Dog breeds can be quite cute just by their proportions alone.
> 
> I choose to keep 'Giants' simply because of the 'Cuddle Factor' :wink:


WoW i WANT that dog! :001_tt1:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> That's of cause if you can afford one.!!


I cant  - and havent been riding for well over a year, when I did I worked for my ride


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm on the fence, the view's lovely & I'm wearing my splinter proof pants


oh splinter proof pants, where can I get me some of those?


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Never mind breedism... What about species-ism? Lol. God love the poor rat owners on here when their beloved pets are used as the benchmark of an insult against small dogs.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh you mean that the people who breed all the heath issues into these breeds, are now trying to breed them out, I hope there are not expecting a medal for it, In my opinion they need a good slap round the ear.


There are many health issues in many breeds and your statement could be said about any of those people breeding other breeds as well. King charles cavalier's don't get the same beating on this forum as bulldogs and yet are arguably more sickly.

You won't find someone more against irresponsible breeding than myself and any breeder so blind to the health issues they are creating is in my books a disgrace. Hence why I applaud anyone trying to help breed an issue out. I couldn't tell you whether these specific breeders are also the ones who breed the problems into them in the first place (that seems rather unlikely as the problems started a long time ago), however even if they are, I'd still prefer them change their ways and attempt to improve their mistakes than eradicate the breed altogether.

If you go to 'videos' and watch the clip called "hillplace bulldogs to mambo no.5", the dogs don't look that poorly to me... http://www.hillplacebulldog.co.uk/main.html


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

jenniferx said:


> Never mind breedism... What about species-ism? Lol. God love the poor rat owners on here when their beloved pets are used as the benchmark of an insult against small dogs.


I was going to say this as well! My rats are beautiful thank you very much


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jenniferx said:


> Never mind breedism... What about species-ism? Lol. God love the poor rat owners on here when their beloved pets are used as the benchmark of an insult against small dogs.


I know how you feel








This dog belongs to my MIL and my husband calls him a rat dog, i've told him countless times that rats are very pretty little things and it's not nice to insult the rats. Klinger is not a pretty dog :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus,,,its bad enough having a name like klinger ...poor soul


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

5rivers79 said:


> Im breedist..i dont like dogs that looks like little rats


well, shame on you for being on PF this long and still being unable to tell the difference between a rat and a dog!! i suggest you hop on over to the small animal gallery and improve your knowledge at once!!!

shesh, my poor thread really devolved into a bit of argy bargy after I left it alone!!
Frankly I use the terms devildog and ratdog.......when Im making a point about the stupidity of labelling!! Im sure Im like a lot of the Staffie owners here who when people start talking **** about their breed really want to take them round and introduce them and say, "this cuddly, soppy, friendly, outgoing, loveable, energetic, heroic, adorable lump is what you are turning your nose up at!!"
(see how that sentance applies to Chi's and 'devildogs'??LOL)


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see I think Klinger is adorable. And that is the gods honest truth,I really do. If I saw him in the street I'd be saying to my OH- oh my god check out that little angel! I feel the same about a lot of the little dogs on Many Tears too.

People used to say my old dog was ugly but she was the most beautiful creature I ever laid eyes on as far as I was concerned. I loved her with all my heart, till her dying breath and long beyond. I think about her every day. As far as I am concerned every dog deserves to be loved that way, it doesn't matter the heritage or the size or the looks.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> oh splinter proof pants, where can I get me some of those?


It's my own personal design, maybe I could start a little business manufacturing them, for all us good fence sitters out there


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww I think he's cute, like a cross between a Mexican hairless & a chinchilla


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

harley bear said:


> OMG i soooo want to get my hands on that dog :001_tt1:


At the moment I'm considering offers?:wink:



simplysardonic said:


> Certainly cuddly & certainly giant, if I were to cuddle a Sar I think you'd have to send a search party into the fur to retrieve mehmy:


The warmest thing you're ever likely to get wrapped in when you're outside in sub zero temperatures.

I had a pair of Moose skin Mittens last year and they were pretty warm but just recently a friend has knitted me a pair of Mittens made from Oscar's fur. Come the first Snows I'll no doubt find out why he's able to stay out for such long periods of time even in the harshest of weathers.



5rivers79 said:


> WoW i WANT that dog! :001_tt1:


I'm still considering offers! :wink:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG <3 <3 <3
Seriously, to me, Klinger is an absoloutely beautiful dog!
I really honestly think this.
Poor thing... not ugly in my eyes atall.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Zaros I'll give you £1 and 20 chocolate bars of your choice for him


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I'm still considering offers! :wink:


I dunno what i could offer..he looks priceless!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> I dunno what i could offer..he looks priceless!


All joking aside he is 'Priceless' in more ways than one.

He is very much admired by the two Sar' breeders we know because of his proportions, looks and temperament. 
But then his late Father was a Champion and so too is his Mother.

Unfortunately, he cannot be bred from because he suffered from Chronic HD and, as a result, his genes will have to sadly die with him.

This notion does not best please the two Sar' breeders in the least.:cursing:

To me he's my best pal. To Zara he's her best mate and to my wife, he's her little boy.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Lol try and get one of them on an insurance quote, just looked on Argos and they haven't even got Sarplaniacs listed!

Bet a Anatolian costs a bomb to insure too


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

What breed is that little doggie?  x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

jenniferx said:


> You see I think Klinger is adorable. And that is the gods honest truth,I really do. If I saw him in the street I'd be saying to my OH- oh my god check out that little angel! I feel the same about a lot of the little dogs on Many Tears too.
> 
> People used to say my old dog was ugly but she was the most beautiful creature I ever laid eyes on as far as I was concerned. I loved her with all my heart, till her dying breath and long beyond. I think about her every day. As far as I am concerned every dog deserves to be loved that way, it doesn't matter the heritage or the size or the looks.


His mum loved him because he's so ugly that he's adorable is what she says. He was in rescue for over a year and was found as a stray, no one wanted him because of how he looked.

I find him sweet just because he's so tiny and old :lol:



simplysardonic said:


> aww I think he's cute, like a cross between a Mexican hairless & a chinchilla


Haha he does a bit



Cassia said:


> OMG <3 <3 <3
> Seriously, to me, Klinger is an absoloutely beautiful dog!
> I really honestly think this.
> Poor thing... not ugly in my eyes atall.


His own mum says he's ugly :lol: but only because she said it's what makes him the most adorable dog going.



Cassia said:


> What breed is that little doggie?  x


As he was a stray no one fully knows but we do believe he's poodle x chinese crested.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow I read the whole thing - pity about the arguments but hey-ho.

Im breedist, I'll admit it. I dont do small yapsters.(Avoing mentioning Rats on Ropes:blush2
Im a big lass in many dimensions and would look real silly walking a little dog.
I love my Giant breeds Newfies, Bernese, Saints and now I have arescue Rottie. Hes had a bad life, but hes fitted into my home as though hes always been there. At 8 yrs old it could have been risky with small kids aged 5,7 and 11, but we did gradual introductions both with the kids and my 2 Newfies. He is a total gentleman and is fantastic with my kids.
I totally agree with comments about us humans being the problem not the dogs.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not breedist, i prefer big dogs to small but thats just my taste 

My OH's family are completely terrified of rotties, they do have a fairly good reason as his cousin was mauled by 2 rotties years ago and died from her injuries but if they knew Tummel was part rottie i'd have to move out as he wouldn't be allowed in the house(even after him being here for over a year).

My aunt is against rotties/akitas just because she's been told they're "dangerous" dogs" yet she's got one of the worst behaved dogs i've met(the dog bites people to get attention and won't take no for an answer) as are a few members of my family(my mum still refuses to believe Tummel is part rottie).

I don't understand people who hate breeds...each dog is individual to it's upbringing and natural character, yes theres some traits you can say(like BC's herding etc) will appear but theres no such thing as a whole breed being identical


----------



## AlisonLyn (Sep 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> I often wonder why some people are so dead set againest certain dog breeds because of their looks or size. I mean generally dog behaviour is probably at least 80% training and maybe a maximum of 20% breed traits. The basic personality of everything from a Chihuahua to a St Bernard is 'dog'!!
> And yet people still say Staffs/GSDs/Rotties/etc are too aggressive for them or they just dont 'do' small dogs.:huh:
> 
> Do you think you suffer from any breedism??? I mean obviously there are breeds you will like the best but is there any breed/type of dog that you think you might have unsubstantiated negative views of???
> (I dont think there is any breed I would never own if the circumstances were right, I think all dogs are brilliant!! although I will admit the Border Collie stare does freak me out at times!!LOL)


Oh god no! A dog is a dog and we take them on face value as individuals. I suppose if wed had a specific breed then we might favour that breed but its never really bothered us. I for one am not the sort of person who goes "omg a Rhottie or GSD" You cant blame the dogs for the way they been trained and brought up and weve got large and small dogs here so a defo NO from us


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not breedist 

I have preferences and wouldn't own certain breeds because of health issues (she says this being an owner of a pug! ) for example British bull dogs wouldn't fit in with my life style. I'm quite active and enjoy walking so they wouldnt be for me. I've got nothing against them, they have lovely personalities, I just don't think they'd fit in with my life style. 

Also I don't think I could own a breed needing hours of grooming a day, not because I don't like them. But because I just wouldn't have the patience to do that. 

I love all different breeds, all shapes and sizes! I think given the right lifestyle I'd own pretty much any dog i could, but right now my lifestyle isn't perfect for every dog so I have to be realistic when choosing a breed.


----------



## Purplejellyfish (Jun 30, 2009)

I have met hundreds of different dogs since setting up a pet photography business a couple of years ago. I can quite honestly say I love them all. Some dogs have stood out more than others but this is more to do with there character than the way they look. Alll dogs, from the tiniest chihauhau to the hugest great dane, have endearing qualities and charm. I would never judge a dog because it is a specific breed.

As the owner of three gorgeous staffies I have been on the receiving end of breedism. It doesn't happen too often but there are occasions when people cross the road, or look at me daggers for having them. As far as I'm concerned, it is there loss, and I don't allow myself to get wound up by there attitude.


----------



## Linzi23 (Jun 24, 2010)

There are breeds of dogs I would personally own but I would never hurt any animal or turn one away if it came to me.

Personally I am not a fan of toy breeds & would never choose a toy breed. My favourite breeds are the so called "dangerous" ones (staffs/EBT/rotties/GSD/akitas etc).....as in my experience found them to be more well behaved/loving/affectionate than small breeds. I also love border collies.

I own 2 so called "dangerous dogs" My staffs are very dangerous.....they fart terrible & lick people to death!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> If you read my original post you will see that I also stated that I am generally cautious with any dog regardless of breed but I am especially cautious of the dogs labelled devil-dogs. I really don't see why you have a problem with this. I have made it perfectly clear that I am not a mind reader and I refuse to be bullied into behaving differently around these breeds just because you want everyone to accept they are all softies. I'm sure most of them are but until I have evidence that the dog approaching myself and my dog are well-trained, I will continue to treat them with caution. Nothing you say or pictures you show will make me act differently nor will it make anyone else who also treat them with caution. Apparently, I am not alone in this approach because you seem to encounter people adopting this approach frequently based on what has been said.


i understand your points,but why single out certain breeds?you have also said your wary of all dogs,i must say i feel for your dog.....is it any wonder so many dogs are anti social!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i understand your points,but why single out certain breeds?you have also said your wary of all dogs,i must say i feel for your dog.....is it any wonder so many dogs are anti social!


Oh - why Mr A - how nice to see you back and posting, lol! you enjoy ya ickle holiday???


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

BigBearsRule said:


> Im breedist, I'll admit it. I dont do small yapsters.(Avoing mentioning Rats on Ropes:blush2
> .


I wish people would stop saying they dont 'do' small breeds/types/yapsters/ratdogs!! It makes people sound like the kind of Paris Hilton type who would have a teeny dog!!
woah, hows that for irony??



Linzi23 said:


> There are breeds of dogs I would personally own but I would never hurt any animal or turn one away if it came to me.
> Personally I am not a fan of toy breeds & would never choose a toy breed. My favourite breeds are the so called "dangerous" ones (staffs/EBT/rotties/GSD/akitas etc).....as in my experience found them to be more well behaved/loving/affectionate than small breeds. I also love border collies.


Just curious Linzi23, is your experience from owning other breeds or from meeting them when out and about?? coz alot of breeds dont show themselves to best advantage to strangers, like some dont when in kennels. I honestly cant say mine are well behaved but Ive found them way more affectionate and loving then bigger breeds. (but is that just coz I havent owned a bigger breed to compare??)


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> I often wonder why some people are so dead set againest certain dog breeds because of their looks or size. I mean generally dog behaviour is probably at least 80% training and maybe a maximum of 20% breed traits. The basic personality of everything from a Chihuahua to a St Bernard is 'dog'!!
> And yet people still say Staffs/GSDs/Rotties/etc are too aggressive for them or they just dont 'do' small dogs.:huh:
> 
> Do you think you suffer from any breedism??? I mean obviously there are breeds you will like the best but is there any breed/type of dog that you think you might have unsubstantiated negative views of???
> (I dont think there is any breed I would never own if the circumstances were right, I think all dogs are brilliant!! although* I will admit the Border Collie stare does freak me out at times!!LOL)*




I can understand that. Some BCs do have wild eyes. I am a big dog person, the bigger the better, so I wouldn't go out of my way to own a small dog, but if one turned up on my doorstep he would be welcome. The only dogs I have met who have been generally aggressive as a breed (and you are not going to like this) are chihuahas. I have met three and all of them tried to attack me.

But, having said that, I do not blame the breed. Chihuahas are very often not allowed to be dogs and are treated like babies, which is in my opinion why they can become aggressive.

I have nothing against any breed in general, but I need to be very careful about the traits of a breed I am going to live with.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> [/B]
> 
> I can understand that. Some BCs do have wild eyes. I am a big dog person, the bigger the better, so I wouldn't go out of my way to own a small dog, but if one turned up on my doorstep he would be welcome. The only dogs I have met who have been generally aggressive as a breed (and you are not going to like this) are chihuahas. I have met three and all of them tried to attack me.
> 
> ...


I'll send my mum's Border Terrier over to you next time she comes to stay, with a little suitcase


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bearcub said:


> I'll send my mum's Border Terrier over to you next time she comes to stay, with a little suitcase


That's fine, but he might get sat upon. He will also have to learn that I am a low energy person with low energy dogs; do you think he will adapt?


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> That's fine, but he might get sat upon. He will also have to learn that I am a low energy person with low energy dogs; do you think he will adapt?


She may do. She regularly gets sat on by my mum's Golden who is a big boy, almost as tall as the newfie bitch we meet in our park. But as for the low energy, nah, she's a little pest and could go all day


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i understand your points,but why single out certain breeds?you have also said your wary of all dogs,i must say i feel for your dog.....is it any wonder so many dogs are anti social!


I don't know why you feel for my dog. My dog has attended many socialisation classes and she gets along just fine with other dogs. I said I was cautious when approached by dogs and owners I do not know. I did not say, I don't give them a chanceor that she never mixes with other dogs. As someone else has said, it is basic common sense, not breedism. I personally consider it the height of stupidity not to be cautious both for my sake and my dogs. Or are you just trying to pick a fight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Oh - why Mr A - how nice to see you back and posting, lol! you enjoy ya ickle holiday???


ello mrs c!im back with breathing exercises


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I don't know why you feel for my dog. My dog has attended many socialisation classes and she gets along just fine with other dogs. I said I was cautious when approached by dogs and owners I do not know. I did not say, I don't give them a chanceor that she never mixes with other dogs. As someone else has said, it is basic common sense, not breedism. I personally consider it the height of stupidity not to be cautious both for my sake and my dogs. Or are you just trying to pick a fight?


not trying to pick a fight at all....ive got my devil dog rottie to do that

caution i agree with,but you dont need to single ou certain breeds...dogs body language should tell a lot.......do you cross the road if one of thesedogs is on a lead?.....just interested..i cant seeyour fear is not transfered to your dog...and thats unfair!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

im not keen on schnauzers, they freak me out!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Haven't read through the whole thread but I get the gist of it.

As I was explaining to a Staffie owner at training last night in the process of taking mine out of the paddock where they can socialise and hers going in. It isn't nothing personal it's just that I've had bad experiences and my nerves would get in the way and start a problem. (That and her dog was acting very cocky) I am the same with all dogs outside though - I put mine on leads - common courtesy but I do panic when I see a Staffie or GSD - because we've had bad experiences, but I do it with other breeds too - because they don't want Louie in their faces. 

However when I'm on my own - without the dogs, I love getting kisses and cuddling both breeds - all breeds. 

I didn't do little dogs - but I can see why people like them and I would have one, one day if it suited my lifestyle - it's just the bending down to train and how bloody quick they are (almost lost a lodger one day - didnt realise they were so quick!)


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> I wish people would stop saying they dont 'do' small breeds/types/yapsters/ratdogs!! It makes people sound like the kind of Paris Hilton type who would have a teeny dog!!
> woah, hows that for irony??


I find it frustrating too. I have found that owning a Chihuahua people, for reasons unbeknown to me, feel utterly compelled to come up and tell me how much they hate them, shout insults from passing cars, make fun of him.... I'm not a sensitive or easily upset person but it does hurt because it isn't an object they are talking about here, it's not like it's an item of clothing or style of shoes they aren't into- it's my little sweetheart.

Who has done nothing to warrant any of that hateful bullshit. I fully appreciate some people do not gravitate towards small dogs and that is completely fine- horses for courses, but when that preferences inspires rudeness or hate in a person well I dunno. Says much more about the person than it does the dog.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

I have to say, I love big dogs, the bigger the better, really  I can't really see myself choosing a little one, but I wouldn't shout abuse at people for having one hmy:

Generally, I put it down to the owner, if I avoid a dog or not. Ceearot's rotties make me wanna kiss them lots, but if I saw one walking down the street with a chav I'd give them a wide berth.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I find it frustrating too. *I have found that owning a Chihuahua people, for reasons unbeknown to me, feel utterly compelled to come up and tell me how much they hate them, shout insults from passing cars, make fun of him*.... I'm not a sensitive or easily upset person but it does hurt because it isn't an object they are talking about here, it's not like it's an item of clothing or style of shoes they aren't into- it's my little sweetheart.
> 
> Who has done nothing to warrant any of that hateful bullshit. I fully appreciate some people do not gravitate towards small dogs and that is completely fine- horses for courses, but when that preferences inspires rudeness or hate in a person well I dunno. Says much more about the person than it does the dog.


That's just vile  Personally I'm not a fan of small dogs myself, but I would never hurt one or ignore one if one came over to say hello


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Coffee said:


> That's just vile  Personally I'm not a fan of small dogs myself, but I would never hurt one or ignore one if one came over to say hello


I have lost count of the amount of times I've had people "joke" about 'booting him' etc... I know another girl locally with a Chi who gets the same. Completely beyond me why people are like this.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I have lost count of the amount of times I've had people "joke" about 'booting him' etc... I know another girl locally with a Chi who gets the same. Completely beyond me why people are like this.


That's awful. I'm so sorry to hear that.

Some people are just nasty.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SDavies said:


> im not keen on schnauzers, they freak me out!


You say that, Giant schnauzers make me nervous. I've not met many and only 1 has ever been nice.

Mind you being 13 and watching a Giant black Schnauzer called Guiness take down his owner and have her by the throat without actually biting her was very frightening and the amount of times see that dog flip out when things didn't go his way put me off being in the same room.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> not trying to pick a fight at all....ive got my devil dog rottie to do that
> 
> caution i agree with,but you dont need to single ou certain breeds...dogs body language should tell a lot.......do you cross the road if one of thesedogs is on a lead?.....just interested..i cant seeyour fear is not transfered to your dog...and thats unfair!


The only rotties I have encountered on our walks have been pulling on leads growling at my dog with the handler being aged roughly between 14 and 18 so, yes, I act with caution. Another rottie, which lives down the road and is often left in the front garden, growls and throws itself at the front gate whenever any dog walks past. It's a low fence and it's only a matter of time before it jumps over the top, so I never walk that route.

The experience I have with staffies are mostly with the ones next door, who so far have had two put to sleep because they escaped from the garden and chased a woman up the street biting at her ankles. Another from the same househole was put to sleep because it attacked and killed another Staffie living in the same house. Just two months ago a Staffie from the same house escaped and bit a little girl down the road.

As I have repeated over and over, I know it is down to individual handlers who are irresponsible, but I have no way of knowing if the stranger approaching me is a responsible handler and all my experiences of these two breeds in particular have been negative bar one.

To be honest, I have never seen any of the other breeds which have a bad reputation but my experience with these two breeds has made me wary of them and wary of the other breeds because they share the same rep.

I am not going to apologise for feeling the way I do. I am entitled to my opinion and if the total lack of respect being shown, by owners of these breeds, for my right to hold this opinion is anything to go by, then I am clearly right for holding it in the first place because you clearly own those type of dogs because of the kind of people you are.

Tanya has already asked us to stop arguing about this so if any other aggressive breed/owner wants to have a pop, you will be ignored.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> The only rotties I have encountered on our walks have been pulling on leads growling at my dog with the handler being aged roughly between 14 and 18 so, yes, I act with caution. Another rottie, which lives down the road and is often left in the front garden, growls and throws itself at the front gate whenever any dog walks past. It's a low fence and it's only a matter of time before it jumps over the top, so I never walk that route.
> 
> The experience I have with staffies are mostly with the ones next door, who so far have had two put to sleep because they escaped from the garden and chased a woman up the street biting at her ankles. Another from the same househole was put to sleep because it attacked and killed another Staffie living in the same house. Just two months ago a Staffie from the same house escaped and bit a little girl down the road.
> 
> ...


i dont believe ive insulted you,but ou have me with your comments.im sceptical of your storys too!
its your right to do as you please,of course it is,but this is a foum,a place for debate....thats whats being had,my opinion is...you are being unfair to your dog,making it fearfull......im glad my big friendly boy will never come in contact with yours...cos i know which one woul the well rounded dog!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bearcub said:


> She may do. She regularly gets sat on by my mum's Golden who is a big boy, almost as tall as the newfie bitch we meet in our park. But as for the low energy, nah, she's a little pest and could go all day


That's what I was afraid of. Neither me nor my dogs could possibly keep up!



jenniferx said:


> I have lost count of the amount of times I've had people "joke" about 'booting him' etc... I know another girl locally with a Chi who gets the same. Completely beyond me why people are like this.


That is so ignorant, but I wouldn't mind betting you get a lot of flack from teenage boys? Just thinking it possible, since I get a lot of teenage boys shouting "love yer dogs, lady" and saying stuff like they could terrorise people with a dog that size! Just as if you could terrorise anyone with a newfie!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> i dont believe ive insulted you,but ou have me with your comments.im sceptical of your storys too!
> its your right to do as you please,of course it is,but this is a foum,a place for debate....thats whats being had,my opinion is...you are being unfair to your dog,making it fearfull......im glad my big friendly boy will never come in contact with yours...cos i know which one woul the well rounded dog!


Believe what you like! And you are entitled to your opinion, I just don't agree with you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Do I suffer from Breedism?!? 

My sister in law recently had her rotweiler pts completely & utterly her & her families fault, he was the biggest dog I've ever seen he was the size of a small pony totally gorgeous looking handsome boy.
They kept him in a kennel in the garden ((nice big one)) as he got bigger they couldn't handle him, lack of socialisation...like none, had to be kept away from the three sons all under 6, eventually he bit a friend of their family & bit her hubby. Completely & utterly terrible :crying: such a waste of what coykd of been the most fantastic dog, the vet had to come out to put him to sleep, they had to use a tranquilliser gun as nobody could go near him. 

Really makes my blood boil ((were not atall close))....I wouldn't let my eldest son go visit as I new the dog was there....I dont think that's breedist it's incompetent ownerest! It no way puts me off interacting, letting our cocker meet & play with big breeds etc, I dont think I'd choose to have one as they wouldn't fit in with our lifestyles ((at the moment)) ((one being a large/ small bundle of cuddly muscle)) 

Small dogs that's different :lol: yeah ok I suffer from Breedism, would never have a little dog, can't say I've ever even fussed one, always scared I'll get nipped  but would never ever diss anyone for their choice of companion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> Believe what you like! And you are entitled to your opinion, I just don't agree with you.


fair enough......well played for understanding it.....missing letters etc...sorry keyboards playing up.:cursing:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

jenniferx said:


> I have lost count of the amount of times I've had people "joke" about 'booting him' etc... I know another girl locally with a Chi who gets the same. Completely beyond me why people are like this.


 I just can't get my head around that. Just horrible 

I've avoided the bickering going on on this thread but I just wanted to say, I think some of the responses to Sacremist have been rather harsh  She hasn't said she _hates_ big dogs, or that she runs screaming down the street when she sees one coming, or that she screeches over at the owners "GET AWAY WITH YOUR HUGE BEAST"  just that she's a bit wary of them and will avoid them if she can. Nothing particularly wrong with that, she's not hurting anyone, she's just taking whatever measures she feels she needs to to keep her and her dog safe <shrug>.

Sorry Sacremist for talking about you like you're not here


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

holly2009 said:


> Do I suffer from Breedism?!?
> 
> My sister in law recently had her rotweiler pts completely & utterly her & her families fault, he was the biggest dog I've ever seen he was the size of a small pony totally gorgeous looking handsome boy.
> They kept him in a kennel in the garden ((nice big one)) as he got bigger they couldn't handle him, lack of socialisation...like none, had to be kept away from the three sons all under 6, eventually he bit a friend of their family & bit her hubby. Completely & utterly terrible :crying: such a waste of what coykd of been the most fantastic dog, the vet had to come out to put him to sleep, they had to use a tranquilliser gun as nobody could go near him.
> ...


What a shame  Sorry but these people shouldnt of even taken on a dog of his size and breed traits if they were just gonna stick him in the garden :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

harley bear said:


> What a shame  Sorry but these people shouldnt of even taken on a dog of his size and breed traits if they were just gonna stick him in the garden :cursing:


ive got a mate whos family owned a rottie,and kept t in the garden....it was a lunatic......when i told said mate i was getting one,he said,"they dont like living indoors"


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> [/B]
> 
> I can understand that. Some BCs do have wild eyes. I am a big dog person, the bigger the better, so I wouldn't go out of my way to own a small dog, but if one turned up on my doorstep he would be welcome. The only dogs I have met who have been generally aggressive as a breed (and you are not going to like this) are chihuahas. I have met three and all of them tried to attack me.
> 
> ...


Not so long ago we met a couple walking a Chihuahua during one of our socialisation exercise walks around the nearby Town. 
As we approached the little Dog began barking and whipping itself up into a frenzy and the woman quickly snatched the Dog up in her arms and said in a loud voice 'Don't you bring those dogs near our Dog, you'll frighten him!'

Without a word we gave the couple and their Dog an exceptionally wide birth but despite the distance between us the little Dog still managed to protest to such an extent she could hardly keep hold of the damn thing which insisted to struggle against her grasp. 
We assume it was her husband who exclaimed 'You should walk those things somewhere else! You shouldn't be allowed to have them. They don't look friendly'

Zara and Oscar had never made a murmur and passed the couple without raising much more than an obvious curiosity about the little Dog in arms who appeared up in arms.

My wife, who could hold her tongue no longer, told the couple 'Your Dog isn't frightened at all. It's just unsociable and you've made it that way because you've consistently deprived it of its essential need to be a Dog.
Now you can't put it down for any Dog at all because it's lost the ability to socialise and is genuinely nasty and then you try to excuse its conduct and your behaviour by telling people it's frightened'.

Regardless of size or Breed, some folks just have no idea of a Dog's essential needs and requirements and I really believe that clashes of opinions between Dog Owners is all a delusional matter of elitism 'My Dog is better than your Dog and I won't allow it to sniff your Dog's 4R53!'


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> ive got a mate whos family owned a rottie,and kept t in the garden....it was a lunatic......when i told said mate i was getting one,he said,"they dont like living indoors"


Bloody idiot! Vey only goes outside for a pee and when he goes on walks other than that hes either in bed in the kitchen or curled up on the sofa


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

I can safely say that I've never met a Dalmatian or Weimaraner that I've been able to trust; they've all been very neurotic dogs with aggressive or nervous tendencies or in many cases both. I try not to tar all dogs from the same breed with the same brush but I haven't exactly encountered good "ambassadors" for either breed! Most of the Boxers I've met have been much the same and the rest have been just plain loopy!  I'm positive that there's thousands of lovely dogs of these breeds out there and would meet a new dog with an open mind.

Before I worked in kennels I'd have said that I wasn't keen on terriers or small dogs in general, have since fallen in love with dogs of all shapes and sizes and changed my mind about a lot of breeds. Still can't really find much of a place in my heart for the brachycephalic breeds, more out of concern for looks being held in higher regard than health and welfare.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Bloody idiot! Vey only goes outside for a pee and when he goes on walks other than that hes either in bed in the kitchen or curled up on the sofa


albert wont go out if its raining lol,hes cuddled up next to me now,and always!!!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> The only rotties I have encountered on our walks have been pulling on leads growling at my dog with the handler being aged roughly between 14 and 18 so, yes, I act with caution. Another rottie, which lives down the road and is often left in the front garden, growls and throws itself at the front gate whenever any dog walks past. It's a low fence and it's only a matter of time before it jumps over the top, so I never walk that route.
> 
> *The experience I have with staffies are mostly with the ones next door, who so far have had two put to sleep because they escaped from the garden and chased a woman up the street biting at her ankles. Another from the same househole was put to sleep because it attacked and killed another Staffie living in the same house. Just two months ago a Staffie from the same house escaped and bit a little girl down the road.*
> 
> ...


Oh my God, they must be the world's most incompetent owners, four dogs PTS due to behavioural problems & one dead as a result, what a dreadful waste of innocent lives. They should give up keeping animals & buy a potted plant


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> albert wont go out if its raining lol,hes cuddled up next to me now,and always!!!!


LOL vey is hogging the 2 seater sofa big vicious dog he is..hes fast asleep, god knows how he sleeps through the kids shouting!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh my God, they must be the world's most incompetent owners, four dogs PTS due to behavioural problems & one dead as a result, what a dreadful waste of innocent lives. They should give up keeping animals & buy a potted plant


The dog warden has been around and warned them that if there are any more incidents action will be taken. I believe they now have only one staffie left. When one of their dogs was killed by the other dog, it was in the early hours of the morning. There was a police car and the dog warden. The whole street was awake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

harley bear said:


> What a shame  Sorry but these people shouldnt of even taken on a dog of his size and breed traits if they were just gonna stick him in the garden :cursing:


The worst of it is...yup you've probably guest it.... they 'rescued' a Rottie bitch pup not long BEFORE they had the initial dog PTS :cursing: a neighbours dog had a litter who were being kept under a trailer. Everyone told her she was stupid, her sister her mum etc but they did it anyway.
I've no idea how things are going with her but I can just see it happening all over again, it's very very sad.
Thank god I don't share her DNA.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Which confirms my opinion..there is no breed of dogs I dislike..but some breeds of people I can do without..like those above for example...poor, poor dogs!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

harley bear said:


> LOL vey is hogging the 2 seater sofa big vicious dog he is..hes fast asleep, god knows how he sleeps through the kids shouting!


My baby boy Vegas!! :001_tt1::001_tt1: He isnt proper asleep you know, htey just pretend and are ready to burst into action, should the need arise!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have to say I'm people-ist rather than breedist- if I don't like the look of them I scurry off, big dog in tow


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally I like to treat all dogs as individuals and approach them according to their individual reactions and merits. 

I think a fair bit of breedism exists in the general public. If I meet someone and they are happily stroking Honey and they ask her breed, if I say Golden Retriever Cross they are happy to carry on stroking her. If I say Retriever X GSD, which I usually do, quite often they will back away and refuse to touch her again. Seems like a fair bit of GSD prejudice going on there. I find it very bizarre.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That is so ignorant, but I wouldn't mind betting you get a lot of flack from teenage boys? Just thinking it possible, since I get a lot of teenage boys shouting "love yer dogs, lady" and saying stuff like they could terrorise people with a dog that size! Just as if you could terrorise anyone with a newfie!


Hmmn some of it is from teenagers but I'd say middle aged men are worse if I had to pick any group that did it the most.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> That's fine, but he might get sat upon. He will also have to learn that I am a low energy person with low energy dogs; do you think he will adapt?


Can I bring Adam round for a holiday then??, just to change your mind about Chi's???
He is quite used to being sat on by his clumsy mum, is a lazy so and so and will get on with the Newfie's as long as they are prepared to bow to his general awesomeness!! Oh, and he will be upset if you cant find him several children to play with every
yday (the more obnoxious, loud and grabby they are, the more he likes them!)



jenniferx said:


> I have lost count of the amount of times I've had people "joke" about 'booting him' etc... I know another girl locally with a Chi who gets the same. Completely beyond me why people are like this.


I get this too! I dont understand why some people seem to delight in telling you how easily they could hurt your dog. 
I understand where Sacremist is coming from too. There is a whole other level of cautious you have to be if you have a very frail or fragile dog. It means running the risk of looking over protective at times, just coz you wont get a second chance if you are wrong about a dog.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

albert 1970 said:


> ive got a mate whos family owned a rottie,and kept t in the garden....it was a lunatic......when i told said mate i was getting one,he said,"they dont like living indoors"


I think any breed likes living indoors; it is what they get used to. I am sure this poor rottie would have been quite happy in his kennel if he had received the human companionship he also needed. My two like sleeping outside in the evening, because it is cooler, but they also like to be with me.



Zaros said:


> Not so long ago we met a couple walking a Chihuahua during one of our socialisation exercise walks around the nearby Town.
> As we approached the little Dog began barking and whipping itself up into a frenzy and the woman quickly snatched the Dog up in her arms and said in a loud voice 'Don't you bring those dogs near our Dog, you'll frighten him!'
> 
> Without a word we gave the couple and their Dog an exceptionally wide birth but despite the distance between us the little Dog still managed to protest to such an extent she could hardly keep hold of the damn thing which insisted to struggle against her grasp.
> ...


I'd rather meet one of your sars than a chihuaha any day. Every one I have ever met has been like that.



Thorne said:


> I can safely say that I've never met a Dalmatian or Weimaraner that I've been able to trust; they've all been very neurotic dogs with aggressive or nervous tendencies or in many cases both. I try not to tar all dogs from the same breed with the same brush but I haven't exactly encountered good "ambassadors" for either breed! Most of the Boxers I've met have been much the same and the rest have been just plain loopy!  I'm positive that there's thousands of lovely dogs of these breeds out there and would meet a new dog with an open mind.
> 
> Before I worked in kennels I'd have said that I wasn't keen on terriers or small dogs in general, have since fallen in love with dogs of all shapes and sizes and changed my mind about a lot of breeds. Still can't really find much of a place in my heart for the brachycephalic breeds, more out of concern for looks being held in higher regard than health and welfare.


Mine have had a lot of trouble with boxers. They always want to jump on my two, but then I have found the owners pretty useless as well.



Honey Bee said:


> Personally I like to treat all dogs as individuals and approach them according to their individual reactions and merits.
> 
> I think a fair bit of breedism exists in the general public. If I meet someone and they are happily stroking Honey and they ask her breed, if I say Golden Retriever Cross they are happy to carry on stroking her. If I say Retriever X GSD, which I usually do, quite often they will back away and refuse to touch her again. Seems like a fair bit of GSD prejudice going on there. I find it very bizarre.


Is she really a crossbreed? I would never has thought so. I like to go stroke German Shepherds as well, with their permission of course.



jenniferx said:


> Hmmn some of it is from teenagers but I'd say middle aged men are worse if I had to pick any group that did it the most.


That is an insecurity thing then. It is middle aged men who usually back away from mine, wimps!



catz4m8z said:


> Can I bring Adam round for a holiday then??, just to change your mind about Chi's???
> He is quite used to being sat on by his clumsy mum, is a lazy so and so and will get on with the Newfie's as long as they are prepared to bow to his general awesomeness!! Oh, and he will be upset if you cant find him several children to play with every
> yday (the more obnoxious, loud and grabby they are, the more he likes them!)
> 
> ...


You can bring him round by all means, but I ain't having no bloody kids in my house!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Oh you mean that the people who breed all the heath issues into these breeds, are now trying to breed them out, I hope there are not expecting a medal for it, In my opinion they need a good slap round the ear.


Bang on. If I could 'like' this more than once, I would. But I can't so I'll dish out rep for you instead!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't prejudge dogs with regard to how they may behave, based on breed. I look at how they are as individuals, though like some others here, I'd be more cautious about dogs with gangs of chavs than I would if the same dog was with people who appeared to be civilised!
Some breeds I find ugly - bulldogs, EBT's, Staffies - but that's a different thing to making assumptions about their characters.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The thing is around here the staffies/pitbulls/ambulls owned by the chavs are much better trained and behaved than the majority of dogs especially the toys so I'm not as uneasy around them as I am with say yorkies. The only dogs I've ever been threatened by were two rotties who chased and nearly bit me and some friends. I know that was the owner's fault he was of the I need a big ard dog as a penis extension crowd and they had been trained to be vicious. I love rotties though. I know yorkies in the right hands are amazing dogs it's the owners that turn them into snappy little monsters just like it's the owners of staffies that turn them vicious


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wouldnt it be nice to have the time to own one of every breed and find out for yourself what they are really like??


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Is she really a crossbreed? I would never has thought so. I like to go stroke German Shepherds as well, with their permission of course.


Yes defintely Lol. You can see it if you put Honey's ears up and sometimes when she moves but she looks a lot more retriever. She even fools some retriever breeders. Theres nothing wrong with GSD's but I would always ask first too. Sometimes they can be a bit protective. Shes not like that at all and loves being fussed. I just hope shes a good advert for them.


----------



## Linzi23 (Jun 24, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Just curious Linzi23, is your experience from owning other breeds or from meeting them when out and about?? coz alot of breeds dont show themselves to best advantage to strangers, like some dont when in kennels. I honestly cant say mine are well behaved but Ive found them way more affectionate and loving then bigger breeds. (but is that just coz I havent owned a bigger breed to compare??)


I am a dog walker & spend alot of time with all kinds of breeds & have them everyday & personally find the larger breeds I walk (ridgebacks/GSD/labs/retrivers) etc more affectionate & friendly, alot of smaller breeds i walk are very mouthy & dont seem to socialize well with other dogs


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, there is your answer!!
They know you dont like them!!:lol:


----------

